# My 1982 Coupe Deville



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, this is it, it's a 1982 Coupe Deville, it's got a 4 pump 4 dump setup with 8 batts, 8" cylinders in the front, 14" cylinders in the back. i haven't taken any pics of it cuz it doesn't look that great right now, i'll take some soon. I have an E&G grill for it, which i should be putting on soon.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I just ditched the switchbox over the weekend, and installed this instead :biggrin: 










Couple Pics of the Interior



















I'll get some better ones soon.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

looks clean, nice coupe..


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Yea, it looks really nice. Just like mine's does.  :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKS CLEAN TO ME


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i like it...nice~n~simple!!!


----------



## candyman82 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that is clean as hell


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

looks good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks for all the comments, my plans are to get some center golds for it, and gold emblems, to go with the gold e&g grill i have yet to put on :biggrin:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

DONT FORGET THE GOLD FLAKE IN THE PAINT ! :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn, i haven't updated this in a while. car is currently stored, getting all new hydraulics real soon, i'll post some new pics then. if a mod sees this, please move this to project rides!


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Lookin good that cadi is clean........ :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Keep us posted...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Caddy ,,...Keep on posting..your progess...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of it with the grill on.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 13 2007, 12:50 AM~6975454
> *Here's a pic of it with the grill on.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Just got this in the mail :biggrin: 










Move this to project rides, redoin the setup in once the car comes out of storage. (a month or two)


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 13 2007, 12:53 AM~6975474
> *Just got this in the mail  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 13 2007, 12:50 AM~6975454
> *Here's a pic of it with the grill on.
> 
> 
> ...


cleaner than skeeter's peeter


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

MY 80 COUPE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jan 13 2007, 12:33 PM~6977924
> *cleaner than skeeter's peeter
> *


BAD ASS CADY HOMIE IF YOU R INTRESTED IN A 90 CONVERTION KIT PM ME IVE GOT IT ALL DASH, TRIM ,INT,FRONT END WHITH FRONT AND BACK BUMPERS.EX EX EX I AM PARTING OUT A 91 FLEET :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 12 2007, 10:50 PM~6975454
> *Here's a pic of it with the grill on.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CADY HOMIE IF YOU R INTRESTED IN A 90 CONVERTION KIT PM ME IVE GOT IT ALL DASH, TRIM ,INT,FRONT END WHITH FRONT AND BACK BUMPERS.EX EX EX I AM PARTING OUT A 91 FLEET


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

she looks straight :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks for all the comments, progress is comin slowly but steadily, please move this to project rides!!!


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 14 2007, 03:02 AM~6982536
> *MY 80 COUPE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


NICE! :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, work has finally begun on the caddy, progress is gonna be slow, but hopefully steady.

Quarter Panels Fiberglassed. 










PLEASE MOVE THIS TO PROJECT RIDES


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

i see you those pumps i wanted too 

keep us posted! i am shure it will come out great


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 3 2007, 11:21 PM~7400743
> *Looks good
> *


thanks, hopefully i'll have some progress to post soon, does anyone know the name of that speckle paint for trunks?


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 4 2007, 05:26 PM~7405488
> *thanks, hopefully i'll have some progress to post soon, does anyone know the name of that speckle paint for trunks?
> *


ZOLOTONE


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 22 2007, 01:26 AM~7745922
> *
> *


damn, i gotta start posting up more pics :uh: . got 10 new batteries, painted the trunk, got some fillers, i'll get some PICS ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sounds good, hur up foo


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the ttt's, i've definately been slacking on posting pics :biggrin: . i haven't made too much progress lately, but i do have some pics for ya, hopefully the caddy goes into the shop on saturday, and all the new stuff i've bought will go in  .

New Pumps from 81juicedregal










10 New Batteries










New Chrome Driveshaft from Big Rich :thumbsup:










Picture of the front, Painted the black plastic things to match the top


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

The rear bumper is off, got new fillers for the back










Picture of the new filler










Also, a little somethin i did to the daily, painted the really rusty spokes black










The daily










Both of my cars together


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

also, could someone please move this to project rides, still have a long waays to go :biggrin: 

should have pics of the new setup in on the weekend!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie nice progress, it comming along but you are goin to get there,


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

yep, slowly but surely, shit takes a while when you're 19 and not makin much money!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i feel ya cuz, its like that with me to, but i think it better to take your time and map shit out the first time, then at the end you will have a winner


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@May 28 2007, 01:12 AM~7991049
> *i feel ya cuz, its like that with me to, but i think it better to take your time and map shit out the first time, then at the end you will have a winner
> *


no doubt, it'll get there eventually! TTT, please move this to project rides!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

in da projects, like project pat :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Once again, can someone please move this to project rides?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin: 

Anyways, took some pics of the lac today, finally got the hydros working, didn't take any pics of the actual setup because i still have to clean up the wiring a lil bit and i have 2 ugly ass fenners in there right now cuz something was up with my 2 back pumps, i'll have pics of the setup soon though. 





































It stands a pretty nice 3 now, only on the passenger side though :dunno: 

I still have to install the driveshaft i got from big rich as well, it's coming along though.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for getting this moved, maybe i should just start a new topic in project rides?! :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

should get them uppers extended mang


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 18 2007, 02:47 AM~8123130
> *Once again, can someone please move this to project rides?!?!?!?!?!  :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways, took some pics of the lac today, finally got the hydros working, didn't take any pics of the actual setup because i still have to clean up the wiring a lil bit and i have 2 ugly ass fenners in there right now cuz something was up with my 2 back pumps, i'll have pics of the setup soon though.
> ...



nice 3 anyways 

how long are your cylinders and springs(turns) in back? already reinforced the frame?

lookin good so far, so keep us posted....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 19 2007, 04:46 AM~8132965
> *nice 3 anyways
> 
> how long are your cylinders and springs(turns) in back? already reinforced the frame?
> ...


i have 14" cylinders in the back, can't remember how many turns in the back. i have some plate on the arches and fiberglassed the quarters so far.


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

nice lac, i like it. are you from ladner? cause ive seen that car cruise around, or one that looks like it.


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking good keep up the good work


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

very nice caddy.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Jun 19 2007, 11:09 AM~8134432
> *nice lac, i like it. are you from ladner? cause ive seen that car cruise around, or one that looks like it.
> *


thanks homie, must not be me, i've from victoria, on the island!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt, anyone know the names of any mods that can move this for me, i don't want to repost everything!


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

90 DAT THANG SIDE MOULDINGS FRONT AND REAR CLIP TOO


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Jun 22 2007, 03:19 AM~8151065
> *90 DAT THANG SIDE MOULDINGS FRONT AND REAR CLIP TOO
> *


i dont see a need to 90 it


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

looks good without being 90d, ive always loved lacs that color too. :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Jun 22 2007, 02:48 PM~8156407
> *looks good without being 90d, ive always loved lacs that color too.  :0
> *


thanks bro, yea for now i'm just going to keep it og, who knows in the future though? :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Jun 22 2007, 01:48 PM~8156407
> *looks good without being 90d, ive always loved lacs that color too.  :0
> *


mine has the same color :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 3 2007, 07:11 PM~8229466
> *mine has the same color :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
No new progress as of yet, this will be a slow build :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

no progress as of yet, i'm in saving mode for the winter :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Clean I love it, and keep it og there's enough 90'd ones out there as it is.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jul 23 2007, 08:11 AM~8369480
> *Clean I love it, and keep it og there's enough 90'd ones out there as it is.
> *


thanks homie, i'm gonna try and get a video of it chipping in the next couple days :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well, a couple weeks later and i finally got a video :biggrin: . it's not that great, the batteries were kinda dead. bear with me that everyone in the shop i work at are over 40, he didn't know how to turn off the camera :roflmao:

Chipping


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

clean cadi homie


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 23 2007, 06:41 PM~8627814
> *well, a couple weeks later and i finally got a video  :biggrin: . it's not that great, the batteries were kinda dead. bear with me that everyone in the shop i work at are over 40, he didn't know how to turn off the camera  :roflmao:
> 
> Chipping
> *


lol at the camera guy. Still feelin the caddy though


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 28 2007, 09:28 AM~8658856
> *lol at the camera guy. Still feelin the caddy though
> *


 :roflmao: i lauged too, i work with a bunch of old guys :biggrin: . thanks homie, i'll try and get a better video with the batteries fully charged, what i really need is some new springs though.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Aug 27 2007, 10:17 PM~8656096
> *clean cadi homie
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well it's been awhile since i updated this topic, look what i got instead of the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

She's a beaut isn't she :roflmao: 










But for real, i picked up this van for a couple hundred for the engine, gonna be doing a 350 swap in the caddy in the next couple weeks. When i pulled the caddy into the garage for the winter, it wouldn't go into reverse, so i figured why not swap out the whole thing!

While the engine is out we're going to reinforce the whole front end, any tips on that would be great. I'll make sure to show pics along the way!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

engine should be out sunday or monday , TTT! :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, pulled the engine today!



















Look at all those wires! :0 










Oops!










Next up, yankin the engine out of the caddy, cleaning up the 350, and wrapping the front of the lac!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well the engine came out today :biggrin: 










There it is, only good as a boat anchor :uh: . If theres any parts anyone wants off it, let me know.










Pretty empty in there!










Powerwashin!










Should be off to my big homie nates this week, where we'll start wrappin the front of this thing! Any suggestions for that appreciated!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

work at canadian tire?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 25 2008, 12:08 AM~10022379
> *work at canadian tire?
> *


my dad does, yea. thanks for the chrome homie!

:cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for more progress, new upper a arms came in, 2" extension :0 . gonna head over to my homies house tomorrow and see how the front end is coming along.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

TTT pics please


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 12 2008, 01:39 AM~10149079
> *TTT  pics please
> *


i forgot the camera last weekend :uh: . i'll take some flicks this weekend for sure


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Pics as promised! Pretty much done with the belly now. 



















New uppers, extended 2 inches :0 Thanks Dreday!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn this is a lonely topic, it's painted now :uh: 



















Hopefully sunday it'll be all put back together, then off it goes for the engine :cheesy:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 21 2008, 11:03 PM~10227491
> *damn this is a lonely topic, it's painted now  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good, get that engine all cleaned up?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so you 90ing out the car?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

coo, cant wait to see some bling under there!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Mar 22 2008, 02:15 AM~10227677
> *looking real good, get that engine all cleaned up?
> *


thanks mang, not yet, gonna paint it and start chroming it out in the next lil while.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2008, 10:51 AM~10228984
> *so you 90ing out the car?
> *


honestly i'm not really sure, i just want to get it done and back on the streets for this year, if i decide to paint it then yea, but that won't be till at least fall


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 22 2008, 10:55 AM~10229012
> *coo, cant wait to see some bling under there!!
> *


tomorrow! i'm not gonna throw on the new arms till i get the springs and some new cylinders. but i'll take pics


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well as promised, threw the front end back together. damn the chrome makes everything else look dirty :angry:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn thats looking good. Where did you get your chrome done?


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2007)

dam homies i love seein the caddy projects get up nice caddy by the way!!! did u already have the rear wrapped? any recent pics of ur ride?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Looking Real Good Bro!! I'm Liking that Wrap, seems like your putin' in some Long, hard hours on your Ride, Great to see That dedication! saw the Pics at the beginig of the thread, real clean too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Best thing for me is that it's a B.C. Ride, Need to make the Movement Grow up here! Make cats see Canadians can put out Quality Rides too 

We East of ya'all in Toronto!

If you need and custom Parts to set it off just Holla at me, Links in tne Sig Below and in our profile.

Stay Up Playa!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 24 2008, 01:58 AM~10239810
> *well as promised, threw the front end back together. damn the chrome makes everything else look dirty  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good to me bro  


keep the pics comin :cheesy:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Mar 30 2008, 11:22 AM~10289182
> *Damn thats looking good. Where did you get your chrome done?
> *


thanks homie! i've pieced it together really, got some off chris from here, some was on the car when i got it, some from cali etc etc.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> dam homies i love seein the caddy projects get up nice caddy by the way!!! did u already have the rear wrapped? any recent pics of ur ride?


no recent pics as of now, i'll snap some on the weekend  

[/QUOTE]more pics? :biggrin:


> this weekend, i'll get some of the lowers too


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Lil update on the progress, i'm ordering a bunch of shit off of blackmagic this weekend, got some reinforced lowers being done now, once all that stuff shows up at my door, the caddy goes in to the shop to put the motor and new suspension shit in! i'll post pics of the engine in the next lil bit.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

looking good over there homie uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@May 8 2008, 04:14 PM~10610005
> *looking good over there homie uffin:
> *


thanks homie, i'll make it over to van for one of your guys shows this year when it's done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

snapped a pic today, haven't really done anything, waitin on parts :uh:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

nice lac homie.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

bad ass lac bro


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks homies! just tryin to get it on the road and drive it!

lowers showed up yesterday! now i just need my bmh shit and it's off to the races to get it put back together!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Look what showed up!



















Chrome is stackin up!











The engine is stripped down right now, gonna paint it on saturday, i'll snap some pics


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

how much did those chrome arms run you?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

server :banghead:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jun 13 2008, 02:07 PM~10863992
> *how much did those chrome arms run you?
> *


450 for the lowers, and i scooped the uppers for 300 which was a score, all prices shipped which isn't cheap since i'm up in canada


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

ttt

any more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 18 2008, 06:28 PM~10900360
> *ttt
> 
> any more pics?  :biggrin:
> *


i been slackin on takin them, painted the engine last night, the car goes into the shop saturday, i'll remember to bring it and snap some


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 18 2008, 08:28 PM~10900360
> *ttt
> 
> any more pics?  :biggrin:
> *


x 2  :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive, i got a whole bunch!

The engine and the car, getting to know each other










Engine










Getting the engine level and in place


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Almost there!










My homeboy weldin the mounts in for me!










Tacked in










It's almost like he welds for a living..........


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn, even the stock tranny crossmember lined up, this is going far to well!










While the hood was off, i figured i'd spray it a low gloss, clean it up a bit. Before










After!










Intake Before










Intake After!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

The engine is not quite done yet, i still need to buy some chrome valve covers, air cleaner, pulleys, etc. If anyone has any advice on cleaning up all the black plastic in the bay i'm all for it! And thats where we sit right now!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 1 2008, 08:00 PM~10992678
> *x 2    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
I've been too caught up workin on the engine to put the steering wheel on just yet, soon enough though


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

lookin hella crazy .... hey no rubber mounts for the motor?

whatever still looks good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jul 3 2008, 09:52 PM~11009642
> *lookin hella crazy .... hey no rubber mounts for the motor?
> 
> whatever still looks good
> *


decided to go solid after searchin around on here, i plan on hoppin this bad boy  

thanks!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

that reminds me, look what else showed up in the last week.










Just waitin on the adjustable lowers and the 4.5 tons!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

When i did the engine in my caddy i just washed everything real good with soap and water in the engine bay and painted it


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what size engine was in it before? what did you have to do to run the 350?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11009759
> *When i did the engine in my caddy i just washed everything real good with soap and water in the engine bay and painted it
> *


Hmmm ok, well if i can't get it to shine i guess i'll have to try that, i was hopin there was like a product, like detailers use or somethin you know? Armor all? i dunno?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

tire shine


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 4 2008, 12:11 AM~11010490
> *what size engine was in it before? what did you have to do to run the 350?
> *


It was the 4100. What year is your lac? All i did was use the stock tranny, made the mounts from scratch, dropped the engine in, mounted the tranny to it, then lined up the tranny to where it was before, and thats where the engine mounts ended up. Any questions let me know


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 4 2008, 01:20 AM~11010919
> *tire shine
> *


Now theres an idea, i'll give that a shot. can't have the plastic lookin all dull when the engine is shiny!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 4 2008, 06:22 AM~11010937
> *Now theres an idea, i'll give that a shot. can't have the plastic lookin all dull when the engine is shiny!
> *


i use to use it on all my batts and bumper mouldings at shows... worked good and kept em shiny


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

yo are those 16's gonna be coming out your rear deck?! i got 12's and im wondering if they're gonna fit.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

coming out the deck could be kinda bad ass anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

16's just barely fit with half a coil in the back... mine started to come thru the rear deck...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 4 2008, 06:17 PM~11014386
> *16's just barely fit with half a coil in the back... mine started to come thru the rear deck...
> *


yea i searched around a bit, i was figurin the same thing, it doesn't lay frame or anythin in the back, got a bit of coil, i don't have speakers back there, i guess we'll see? :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jul 4 2008, 05:45 PM~11014282
> *yo are those 16's gonna be coming out your rear deck?!  i got 12's and im wondering if they're gonna fit.
> *


i got 14's in there right now and they weren't close to comin out, i would think you'd be ok with 12's?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 4 2008, 05:30 PM~11014426
> *i got 14's in there right now and they weren't close to comin out, i would think you'd be ok with 12's?
> *


it's a 79 tho not sure if the deck is lower?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 3 2008, 09:10 PM~11009736
> *that reminds me, look what else showed up in the last week.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Oh shit!! i better tell jesse your stepping up your game!!! LOL now you just need a couple pistons to get that tank off the ground :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11017344
> *:0  :0  :0
> Oh shit!! i better tell jesse your stepping up your game!!! LOL now you just need a couple pistons to get that tank off the ground :0  :biggrin:
> *


Haha for sure, nothin wrong with some friendly competition! Lol we'll see i guess, i'm gonna hafta hit you up to see the best way to plumb up this adex!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well i've hit yet another snag, this one a big one. my dad blew his knee out, don't know how long he's gonna be out for but i can't work on the car till he can at least move around at his work :banghead:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well no new progress on the car, but my springs and lower trailing arms finally showed up!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 9 2008, 01:45 AM~11296919
> *Well no new progress on the car, but my springs and lower trailing arms finally showed up!
> 
> 
> ...


nice, who made these lowers?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^why are they bent?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

nice bro 

is there any smog laws in canada??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 10 2008, 01:26 AM~11304820
> *^^^why are they bent?
> *


they're made by black magic, i'm not too sure why they're bent, i know there's a reason just can't remember, maybe somethin to do with them hittin somethin? not too sure bro


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 10 2008, 01:35 AM~11304858
> *nice bro
> 
> is there any smog laws in canada??
> *


thanks man! there are some, like on the mainland they have smog in vancouver, but not in victoria where i am :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Im guessing they are made bent so that when you are all the way locked up the tabs on the rear end (right above them) will not make contact and bend the metal. good idea


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 10 2008, 06:35 PM~11308462
> *Im guessing they are made bent so that when you are all the way locked up the tabs on the rear end (right above them) will not make contact and bend the metal.  good idea
> *


i think thats what it is yea, i remember readin somethin about them hittin somethin, that sounds right


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Bump from the dead, my pullies arrived! Figured i'd do somethin a bit different then all the serpentine setups, can't remember ever seein somethin like this on a low, though i'm sure they're out there. 

Sometimes i swear i forget i have a car, feels like i just collect shiny things :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 3 2008, 08:44 PM~11511133
> *Bump from the dead, my pullies arrived! Figured i'd do somethin a bit different then all the serpentine setups, can't remember ever seein somethin like this on a low, though i'm sure they're out there.
> 
> Sometimes i swear i forget i have a car, feels like i just collect shiny things  :roflmao:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 

TTT For a HOMIE!!!

Nice Work Bro!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 11 2008, 02:21 PM~12401326
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> TTT For a HOMIE!!!
> ...


Thanks bro! never saw you bumped my ancient topic! Good news, car is going into the shop again this weekend to finish up the engine, i'll be updating with pics


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I finally remembered to bring my camera, here's some pics, the car should be up and running on sunday!

Finally got around to replacing the rear fillers








Out with the old!
















In with the new! The new repro's didn't fit worth a damn, had to redrill almost all the holes,enlarge all of them, they turned out not too bad though.









My buddy notched out my crossmember for dual exhaust








And here's what the engine looks like currently, still got some chrome goodies to bolt-on, valve covers, water neck etc.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looking good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 5 2009, 04:21 PM~13489662
> *looking good
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lookin good. Fillers make a world of difference! I like them belts/pulleys, like nobody has them things basically cuz they are way more expensive, but its cool to see someone running them.  

Yes them ext lowers are bent so they dont rub on the bump stop mount on the rear end when you lock up real high. I just cut those things off but either way works.

I replied in my topic about them 14s.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Apr 6 2009, 07:03 PM~13500389
> *Lookin good.  Fillers make a world of difference!  I like them belts/pulleys, like nobody has them things basically cuz they are way more expensive, but its cool to see someone running them.
> 
> Yes them ext lowers are bent so they dont rub on the bump stop mount on the rear end when you lock up real high.  I just cut those things off but either way works.
> ...


Oh for sure, those fillers i had on before were beat to shit! Thats kind of the reason i decided to go for those pulleys, they're a bit different, plus i knew they'd work with my vortec heads, when i phoned summit they weren't sure if a normal march set would work cuz the accessory holes are different. they weren't even that much, $600 for the whole setup


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well the car lives! Finally got all the wiring sorted out, couldn't figure out why the injectors weren't working, my dad finally figured out this mess!



















hno: hno: hno: 
I'm glad i didn't have to! :roflmao:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

TTT FOR A NOTHER CLEAN 2 DR CADDY COMING OUTA CANADA :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 13 2009, 03:06 AM~13558986
> *TTT FOR A NOTHER CLEAN 2 DR CADDY COMING OUTA CANADA  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie! this weekend we should have the front end put back together, new upper and lower balljoints, bushings etc plus the new upper and lower a-arms that have been collecting dust! i'm excited to see how the caddy looks with a 2" tuck ! :cheesy: 

i'll probably end up shimming it back a bit though, i don't need any extra heat from the cops :uh:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

gonna have it over for the unity cruise?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 16 2009, 09:10 PM~13598896
> *thanks homie! this weekend we should have the front end put back together, new upper and lower balljoints, bushings etc plus the new upper and lower a-arms that have been collecting dust! i'm excited to see how the caddy looks with a 2" tuck !  :cheesy:
> 
> i'll probably end up shimming it back a bit though, i don't need any extra heat from the cops  :uh:
> *


 i been to b.c. them vi's is a bitch


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 16 2009, 09:55 PM~13600962
> *gonna have it over for the unity cruise?
> *


thats the plan bro, hopin to have it street ready may 1st, work out the bugs and cruise on over  . looked like a good time last year, don't wanna miss out again!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 17 2009, 01:44 AM~13603189
> * i been to b.c. them vi's is a bitch
> *


 :yessad: so far i've been lucky, but i know a couple local guys who have got them


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well no pics today, spent all day bangin my head against a wall, or thats what it felt like. the uppers i bought off here were bent to shit, and the lowers are off a caddy LIMO, which have bigger lower balljoints. No big deal, went and bought the limo balljoints, which are about 1/4 - 1/2" wider, it's quite noticeable, stock caddy ones just drop right through. Got the uppers bent back to shape and went to bolt in the lowers and guess what, the fuckin bigger lower balljoints are thicker, and won't go into the spindles! :banghead: :banghead: 

So i'm going to try and find someone in town who can machine the lower spindle hole bigger, hopefully some progress during the week :uh: 

Bottom line, check that what you buy is actually what the homie says it is and not all bent up! :angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright, got the spindles tapped out bigger, still gonna have to do them again as the ball joint doesn't go in ALL the way, but it's enough for now so i can get the car outta the garage for a week or two while they install a new lift  










Gonna shim them back a lil bit, they're pokin pretty good right now.

Threw together my rear pumps as well









More pics of the engine in the next couple days with all the polished aluminum goodies


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

All cleaned up 
















And here's what it looks like shimmed back a bit


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

take those shims out fool!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 26 2009, 10:48 PM~13698466
> *take those shims out fool!!!
> *


man... the first time it hits the block i know a cop is gonna pull me over and write me a VI with it pokin hella! otherwise i would


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for me, cleaned up the trunk a lil, i'll have pics up later


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 3 2009, 09:36 PM~13774372
> *ttt for me, cleaned up the trunk a lil, i'll have pics up later
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

alright, got the adjustable upper trailing arms in today, took out the motor mounts and applied some locktite and put em back in, took the front end apart again, got the spindles out to get retapped.

with any luck the engineering shop will be done with them tomorrow, and the front end will be back together, then i just need to put all the batteries back in, gas up, and go for my first cruise in 2 years this weekend! :cheesy: 

pics of the trunk coming in the next couple days


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+May 18 2009, 08:19 PM~13926082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

So much for going on a cruise this weekend :angry: 



















Hit the switch for the front and heard a thunk. This is what i found :uh: It's completely wedged in. Looks like the bolt head from the cup is sheared off as well. 

Anybody know why this would happen? I'm gonna pull apart that side and take a look this weekend


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn thats got to blow 
at least you wernt driving tho


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 22 2009, 12:57 AM~13966197
> *damn thats got to blow
> at least you wernt driving tho
> *


very true, could've been worse, at least it happened in my driveway. hopefully i'll have it sorted out by this weekend :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well we got it all apart again, looks like the bolt that holds the cup to the cylinder sheared right off, i bent the cylinder too :uh: 

gonna order up some new cylinders this week


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

minor set back but the ride is looking good


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 28 2009, 11:44 AM~14025649
> *minor set back but the ride is looking good
> *


thanks homie, my cylinders just showed up today so hopefully i'll have some good news this weekend!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 11 2009, 03:14 PM~14161444
> *thanks homie, my cylinders just showed up today so hopefully i'll have some good news this weekend!
> *


 :cheesy:  so what kinda cyls u goin with ?..... ttt for some canuck bad ass lac builders :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 11 2009, 01:49 PM~14161807
> *:cheesy:   so what kinda cyls u goin with ?..... ttt for some  canuck bad ass lac builders  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: got some 8" bmh comps, should do me alright


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for me! Finally got it all back together yesterday and went for my first cruise in it in 2 years! damn it felt good. now i gotta get those batts charged up and play around with my adjustable uppers a bit to get them all dialed in. 

i'll snap some pics of it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 15 2009, 01:12 PM~14194588
> *ttt for me! Finally got it all back together yesterday and went for my first cruise in it in 2 years! damn it felt good. now i gotta get those batts charged up and play around with my adjustable uppers a bit to get them all dialed in.
> 
> i'll snap some pics of it tonight  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 3 2008, 06:44 PM~11511133
> *
> 
> Sometimes i swear i forget i have a car, feels like i just collect shiny things  :roflmao:
> ...


haha same hear :biggrin:  

btw. is it real hard to make the chevy run in the caddy with all the fucking wires


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 15 2009, 03:18 PM~14197017
> *haha same hear :biggrin:
> 
> btw. is it real hard to make the chevy run in the caddy with all the fucking wires
> *


Yea it was a lot of splicing and wiring. To be honest i don't know too much about it, my dad handled that, he's the mechanic :biggrin: 

My computer is all fucked up right now and i can't load any pics, hopefully i'll get em up in the next day or 2 :uh:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt so u get anymore progress?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 21 2009, 02:04 PM~14539530
> * ttt so u get anymore progress?
> *


naw i've just been cruising it. i took some pics of it how it looks now but can't seem to find em?

it's gonna look pretty much the same till the winter though, planning on getting a rear end built, bigger cylinders in the rear and new batteries since the ones i'm riding on are toast!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 26 2009, 09:35 PM~13698280
> *All cleaned up
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU DID SOME GOOD WORK ON THIS ENGINE, MUCH PROPS


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 30 2009, 04:48 PM~14630467
> *DAMN YOU DID SOME GOOD WORK ON THIS ENGINE, MUCH PROPS
> *


thanks homie, it's alright for a street car


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well i figured i'd let yall know whats been going on with the lac. none of it is good though  

i started having driveshaft issues, dropped it twice in a matter of 3 days! it's a slipshaft, i have a nut welded to the tranny and a bolt threaded through the driveshaft and the nut, but i guess it managed to vibrate it's way out? anywayz i got that all fixed and lockwired it so it can't come out. 

so today, since the back has been moving up real slow, i decided to swap pumps on it. swapped one of my fenners for one of the back pumps, and it moved up real quick like normal again. so my homie came by and lent me his 2 pumps he's not using.

we finish up swapping them out, hit the juice to raise the back and bam! fuckin left rear cylinder stripped itself right off the power ball! and thats where i'm at now!

 :angry: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well got everything sorted out and i've been dailying the caddy to work for the past 2 weeks since we've had some real nice weather up here, tryin to catch up on time cruising :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

shits lookin tight hell of a job gettin that engine on point  i know shit aint cheap like the cutty to thinkin about goin with black spokes too but i dont know i feel like ill regreat it if i take away from the chrome spokes


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 1 2009, 01:06 AM~15828761
> *shits lookin tight hell of a job gettin that engine on point   i know shit aint cheap  like the cutty to thinkin about goin with black spokes too but i dont know i feel like ill regreat it if i take away from the chrome spokes
> *


I wouldnt do it :nosad:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 30 2009, 11:06 PM~15828761
> *shits lookin tight hell of a job gettin that engine on point   i know shit aint cheap  like the cutty to thinkin about goin with black spokes too but i dont know i feel like ill regreat it if i take away from the chrome spokes
> *


thanks bro! couldn't have done it without my dad, he's the brains behind the engine! if i were you i'd just pick up a set of real cheap rusty spoke chinas and paint the spokes and have 2 sets!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

A New Years bump :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2010, 09:57 AM~16201785
> *A New Years bump :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: Car is in storage right now, gonna get the ball rollin in the next month or two


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 23 2009, 07:41 PM~15168827
> *well got everything sorted out and i've been dailying the caddy to work for the past 2 weeks since we've had some real nice weather up here, tryin to catch up on time cruising  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 8 2010, 10:01 PM~16231441
> *NICE
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Just picked up a 44 inch moonroof and skin :cheesy: 
The Lac should be comin outta storage in a couple months, i'll have install pics then :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 3 2008, 06:44 PM~11511133
> *Bump from the dead, my pullies arrived! Figured i'd do somethin a bit different then all the serpentine setups, can't remember ever seein somethin like this on a low, though i'm sure they're out there.
> 
> Sometimes i swear i forget i have a car, feels like i just collect shiny things  :roflmao:
> ...



Bump For A Clean Caddy. Where did you get this kit?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 30 2010, 03:56 PM~16461787
> *Bump For A Clean Caddy. Where did you get this kit?
> *


Thanks bro
http://www.blackmountainprecision.com/


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 30 2010, 03:20 PM~16461902
> *Thanks bro
> http://www.blackmountainprecision.com/
> 
> *



No thank you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 30 2010, 08:07 PM~16461533
> *Just picked up a 44 inch moonroof and skin  :cheesy:
> The Lac should be comin outta storage in a couple months, i'll have install pics then  :0
> *


who is doin the roof for ya?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jan 31 2010, 09:39 PM~16472180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna do it at work, i work at an upholstery shop. A co worker said he'd help me out with it :cheesy:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

very cool car


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 7 2010, 11:36 AM~16819464
> *very cool car
> *


Thanks bro! Bump for no progress :biggrin: 

Gonna get things crackin in the next month or 2


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

shit looks clean as hell bro


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey LacN Thru nice Caddy. How you get the rear fillers to stay in place? I know there are welded on studs on the body on the sides and there is a stud that goes through the trunk, well at least mine does. I have these new aftermarket fillers too and they don't fit well. I know you have to enlarge the holes but how did you get them to stay in place on the sides? If you looking at the passenger side not the ones on the right side but the ones to the left inner side and same for the driver side on the right inner side? 
Again nice build.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420+Apr 2 2010, 10:00 PM~17081621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, thanks a lot. For my fillers, half the holes didn't even end up lining up :uh: . So i ended up drilling new holes in the fillers to match up to the studs. I had to use a dremel to shave down the fillers in certain spots too where they were too big and didn't fit, took a couple hours just to install the fuckers


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright, so we've started on the sunroof install, here's my progress so far.

Stripping out the headliner and panels


















Stripped off the roof, damn it's solid as hell :cheesy: 









The first cut hno:









The leftovers :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

The donor roof laid on top of the roof









The second, final cut :0 









Taccing in the new roof, and bending it so both pieces line up nice and have the same shape









Almost tacced in.









And thats where we're at so far. More pics to come


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man that roof looks fucking good!!!!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 17 2010, 03:31 PM~17517592
> *man that roof looks fucking good!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro, it's comin along, should look even better after paint :biggrin: !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

lookin good homie! hows the car running with the new welded engine mount? i hear they vibrate hella with out the engine mount with the bushings.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

sweet, hey if you take out them V shape metal rods in the moon track it will allow u to roll it back another 3 to 4 inches, just thouht id let you know, lookin good man


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 17 2010, 03:26 PM~17516236
> *The donor roof laid on top of the roof
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, on what cars does the 44 inchers come off of??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604+May 20 2010, 04:18 PM~17553886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lincolns. Not too sure what models, i think the 70's lincs though?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

FIRE! hno:








Good thing we had the hose right there just in case! No damage done  ... except to my pimp ass blanket  .We kept the blanket soaked after that :rofl: . 









Kevin finishing up welding in the roof









I started wrapping a couple panels in suede, the headliner will be done in this suede as well. 

Tuesday we'll start grinding down the welds and fill in any holes. It's gettin there :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+May 23 2010, 08:34 PM~17580397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

Well i was sick all monday and tuesday, we'll be back on it this week :banghead:


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

SUPER CLEAN COUPE ! :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP YOUR DOIN DA DAMB THANG!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@May 29 2010, 06:42 PM~17643313
> *SUPER CLEAN COUPE ! :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP YOUR DOIN DA DAMB THANG!!
> *


Thanks homie  !


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Got a lil more done on the Lac tonight

Finished welding in the roof skin, and got all the welds ground down 










There's a couple pinholes left to weld in, a bit more grinding, then it's time for some body work :cheesy: !

My top trim parts came in from the homie dekay24, along with a couple other odds and ends i needed 










More pics to come this weekend


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT for the Lacs


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 5 2010, 10:16 AM~17702371
> *TTT for the Lacs
> *


 :biggrin:  

Got the tray all in and bolted up :cheesy: 



















And a shot of the glass bolted in :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 6 2010, 08:37 PM~17712384
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Got the tray all in and bolted up  :cheesy:
> ...


Lookin good dogg, when you gonna 90' it out???


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 6 2010, 09:37 PM~17712384
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Got the tray all in and bolted up  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

looks good so far dude.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Jun 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17712991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie :cheesy: !


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Got a little bit more done to the roof but nothing picture worthy :run:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

just read the whole topic the lac has came along way looks good and nice work that roof is bad ass


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jun 17 2010, 03:26 PM~17817185
> *just read the whole topic the lac has came along way looks good and nice work  that roof is bad ass
> *


Thanks homie! This weekend i helped my buddy get HIS sunroof workin in his 87 cutty. I'm off for a week and then my co-worker who's helping me is off the week after, so we'll get back on it in 2 weeks


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 21 2010, 07:27 AM~17560329
> *sweet, hey if you take out them V shape metal rods in the moon track it will allow u to roll it back another 3 to 4 inches, just thouht id let you know, lookin good man
> *


Thanks again for that tip, took em out and it rolls back much further :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Hurray for more progress :cheesy: . Also, i have some shiny things that have FINALLY shipped, pics of that when they show up.

A couple reinforcements to the roof. One from the door area to the donor roof skin.










And a bar spanning the roof. The stock reinforcement that was there we removed as we were worried about the glass possibly hitting it when the sunroof is all the way rolled back and i'm hittin switches. This piece of flat bar doesn't hang down nearly as far. 










Note to self : Leaving metal dust all over your car + rain = Surface rust on the paint  . I tried a fine cut polish on a spot on the hood and it came right off, thank god  










And finally, a picture of where all this madness is taking place :biggrin: 










More pics soon :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I love to see builds like this!! You've been building since April 2004. It keeps me motivated to continue building no matter how long it takes. its harder for me because my lo lo is my daily...LOL Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 8 2010, 03:51 PM~17994809
> *I love to see builds like this!!  You've been building since April 2004.  It keeps me motivated to continue building no matter how long it takes.  its harder for me because my lo lo is my daily...LOL  Keep up the good work man!!
> *


April 2006, i joined this site 2004. But yea, i've just slowly been chippin away at it, and i'm still not close to being done :biggrin: . It's crazy, the car looks exactly the same as i bought it cuz i haven't got it painted yet, but i've changed pretty much everything else other then the paint :roflmao: . Thanks homie :cheesy: !


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Top looks good. That's a crazy engine belt system you've bought. I sure hope they're not hard on the alternator bearings. Looks really different in a good way.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 9 2010, 11:17 AM~18002173
> *Top looks good. That's a crazy engine belt system you've bought. I sure hope they're not hard on the alternator bearings. Looks really different in a good way.
> *


Thanks homie! The main reason i went with that belt setup is i was having a bitch of a time finding a belt setup that would work with the vortec heads, couldn't get a straight answer from anyone whether the more popular serpentine setups would work or not. Plus it was different too. So far i haven't had any issues with the alternator bearings :x:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Did some more reinforcing, this time at the front of the moonroof. My flash was fucking up on my phone though so no pics :banghead:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Jul 15 2010, 12:15 PM~18053629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie!
Look what showed up :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 16 2010, 11:05 AM~18061255
> *Thanks homie!
> Look what showed up :0
> 
> ...


Its a great feeling seeing all that new chrome...Cant wait to see this done


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 16 2010, 04:07 PM~18063653
> *Its a great feeling seeing all that new chrome...Cant wait to see this done
> *


Sure is! Thanks bro, me too, it should be going in in 2 weeks. Then off to the paint shop to paint the roof and it's time to roll :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Got the roof down to bare metal and got some filler on it, but i forgot to take some pics, i'll snap some tomorrow, still need to sand the filler


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dang homie u doin the damn thing,lookin good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 29 2010, 12:26 PM~18174320
> *dang homie u doin the damn thing,lookin good
> *


Thanks bro, just tryin to keep up with the big dogs on here :biggrin: !


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Got some filler on, just gotta sand it down now  










She's heading to the shop on Saturday to put the rearend in, pics coming soon :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

All unwrapped :cheesy: 









Found out that my passenger spring perch was tearing apart  









So my homie nate welded it back together









All done :yes:









Eventually i'd like to wrap a frame and put a bridge under there, but for now that'll do 

So onto installing this shiny bastard :biggrin: 




























Looks good under there :boink: 

All in all, this was a badass birthday! A big thanks to my homie nate for doing the welding and helping me with the install, and my dad for helping out with the install too! We're about halfway done putting all the juice back in so i should have some lock up pics hopefully coming tomorrow :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 1 2010, 04:27 PM~18200842
> *All unwrapped  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



I like the smooth drums on the rear end...where you get them from?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

did you get your wood grain window switch trim pieces redone?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 1 2010, 08:28 PM~18201996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, they're still stock


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 1 2010, 10:17 PM~18203710
> *Thanks homie, I got em from BMH  :cheesy:
> Naw, they're still stock
> *


I though so but wasn't sure, just noticed some pics on their thread and saw the same thing


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 11:35 PM~18203875
> *I though so but wasn't sure, just noticed some pics on their thread and saw the same thing
> *


  
They do good work, i'm really happy with how everything turned out :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 17 2010, 12:26 PM~17516236
> *The donor roof laid on top of the roof
> 
> 
> ...


so you had to separate the bracing ring from the donor roof


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 3 2010, 12:42 AM~18214097
> *
> They do good work, i'm really happy with how everything turned out :yes:
> *


Cool, going to order some


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 3 2010, 05:56 PM~18219490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Took some pics last night before i drove it back to my work :cheesy: . 


















Got to work, and my damn electric fans never turned on, if it's not one thing it's another :uh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 4 2010, 10:03 AM~18226246
> *Not quite sure what you mean? The donor roof is 2 pieces of metal, with a ring around the moon hole on the bottom, so i guess that would be a bracing ring?
> 
> *


 :yes: is it just glued to the other metal or welded


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 17 2010, 03:26 PM~17516236
> *The donor roof laid on top of the roof
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass bro, If I find one Im going the same route :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 4 2010, 01:03 PM~18226246
> *Not quite sure what you mean? The donor roof is 2 pieces of metal, with a ring around the moon hole on the bottom, so i guess that would be a bracing ring?
> 
> 
> ...


the ring your talking about is just the metal folded to give strength to the edge. If that wasnt there, that shit would be flimsy.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 4 2010, 10:03 AM~18226246
> *Not quite sure what you mean? The donor roof is 2 pieces of metal, with a ring around the moon hole on the bottom, so i guess that would be a bracing ring?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 4 2010, 10:37 PM~18231198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 4 2010, 11:05 AM~18226268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, we're gettin close to the part where it's done and on the road :cheesy: !


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Looking Great!!!!!!! :wow: :yes: uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Aug 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18239466
> *Looking Great!!!!!!!    :wow:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2010, 05:37 PM~18247721
> *
> *


:wave:

Got the filler sanded down, it's headed to the paint shop tomorrow :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 8 2010, 06:07 PM~18258325
> *:wave:
> 
> Got the filler sanded down, it's headed to the paint shop tomorrow :yes:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 10:51 AM~18264182
> *would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:
> *


Naw sorry man i don't  .
Dropped off the car at the paint shop today, of course it started raining halfway there, so i got pretty wet cuz of the huge hole in the roof :uh: . Should be painted by Friday :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 9 2010, 04:37 PM~18266092
> *Naw sorry man i don't   .
> Dropped off the car at the paint shop today, of course it started raining halfway there, so i got pretty wet cuz of the huge hole in the roof  :uh: . Should be painted by Friday :yes:
> *


:h5: cant wait to see it painted :wow: I just figured Id ask about the parts


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 03:18 PM~18266494
> *:h5: cant wait to see it painted :wow: I just figured Id ask about the parts
> *


Thanks homie, i'm gettin excited now :cheesy: . Got a local car show Sunday so i'm gonna try and throw it together to make that :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 05:30 PM~18267742
> *looking good
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 9 2010, 06:03 PM~18266887
> *Thanks homie, i'm gettin excited now  :cheesy: . Got a local car show Sunday so i'm gonna try and throw it together to make that :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 10 2010, 03:16 PM~18276977
> *:nicoderm:
> *


for the life of me I cant get that ring to come off of mine looks like imma have to look for spot welds and drill


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 10 2010, 09:19 PM~18280085
> *for the life of me I cant get that ring to come off of mine looks like imma have to look for spot welds and drill
> *


I didn't seperate mine! All i did was cut the outside metal a tiny bit bigger then the inside metal ring thing. I figured it was there for a reason, and it would only strengthen the roof, no point taking it out! I'd leave it if i were you


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

send me a pic of the inside of your roof if you got one


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 4 2010, 11:03 AM~18226246
> *Not quite sure what you mean? The donor roof is 2 pieces of metal, with a ring around the moon hole on the bottom, so i guess that would be a bracing ring?
> 
> 
> ...


There aint another car out there that looks as good as a Lac does when it locked up like that..I guess u have to have it in you blood to see what us Lac guys see :biggrin: lookin good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 11 2010, 07:10 AM~18282934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right :yes:
Thanks homie, I'm just tryin to keep up with you :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man im lovin the roof!!! :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 11 2010, 12:29 PM~18284727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie!

The paintshop phoned me today, it's taking them a little longer so it won't be done till Monday morning, and it's gonna be more expensive then they quoted me :uh: . Typical paintshop :buttkick:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

It's painted :cheesy: !








I'll be putting the tray and glass back in tomorrow, and the trim as well


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 looks good bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 16 2010, 03:40 PM~18324169
> *It's painted  :cheesy: !
> 
> 
> ...


Damn teaser shot
:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 16 2010, 06:24 PM~18325816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :biggrin: 

I'll snap some full pics of the car soon, it's fuckin dirty EVERYWHERE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

just LacN Thru to bump your topic :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 09:06 PM~18337782
> *just LacN Thru to bump your topic :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
I got ALOT done today, the boss is away so i got alot accomplished :biggrin: . I took alot of pics, it's looking like a car again :yes:

I got all the door trim back on, no problem. The halo molding on the other hand, ending up being a lot of work for somethin you'd think is so simple :wow: 

First i put the seal back in










Measure twice, drill once! Got the holes all lined up nicely for the clips and the foam and vinyl cut back.










Taped off where i was gonna run a bead of silicone. This way there's no chance of water getting underneath the vinyl top  



















Riveted on the trim clips










Now at this point we put on the moldings and bolted in the moonroof tray and glass, but i'll save the best for last :biggrin: 

We got the front drain tubes ran



















The red paint you see is rustoleum, i also used Drip Chek where i could get to the welds better to make sure it doesn't start to rust.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

And now the moment you've all been waiting for :cheesy: 

She's all done on the outside! Closed up.



















And wide fuckin open :yes: :cheesy: 










I got a couple minor things still left to do to the interior. The visors are halfway done getting redone, we need to modify the seatbelts, and install the rear drains.

I'll get some full pictures of the car sometime this week, i need to pull it outta my works backyard and give her a wash


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

how did you get the sheetmetal lined up to where the glass was going to seal up properly. Did you just install the skin and then make the glass work??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18338316
> *how did you get the sheetmetal lined up to where the glass was going to seal up properly. Did you just install the skin and then make the glass work??
> *


We welded in the actual donor roof skin, so nothing changed as far as the glass sealing up, it's the same opening


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 17 2010, 11:57 PM~18338379
> *We welded in the actual donor roof skin, so nothing changed as far as the glass sealing up, it's the same opening
> *


no I mean the track assembly only has so much play you know to be moved around under the roof.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 09:58 PM~18338405
> *no I mean the track assembly only has so much play you know to be moved around under the roof.
> *


Oh i see what you mean. The tracks have a lot of adjustability, both upwards and side to side. But that bitch is VERY tight up against both sides and front to back, we didn't have to adjust it at all, it just kinda only was gonna go in one place, tight against everything


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much was that new seal for the flange and where did you get it


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2010, 10:06 PM~18338505
> *how much was that new seal for the flange and where did you get it
> *


I actually reused the old one, it was in decent condition still. I know there was someone on here that claimed to be able to get one, but i don't think he ever posted pics? His name was Mr Cadillac or somethin like that


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Got the rear drains ran last night :run:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Took some random pics of the car this weekend after taking it out for it's first drive this year :yes:

Went for a cruise with some local homies :cheesy: 














































And a couple pics from when i washed it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 22 2010, 07:55 PM~18378970
> *Took some random pics of the car this weekend after taking it out for it's first drive this year :yes:
> 
> Went for a cruise with some local homies  :cheesy:
> ...



looking good :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 08:57 PM~18378987
> *looking good :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro! Gonna just drive her for the next couple weeks, then it's back to storage for another winter


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks bad assed


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn thats a good looken lac


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18378970
> *Took some random pics of the car this weekend after taking it out for it's first drive this year :yes:
> 
> Went for a cruise with some local homies  :cheesy:
> ...


The Lac is lookin awesome....Great job


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 23 2010, 01:57 PM~18384614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tryin to keep up with you homie, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 24 2010, 12:16 PM~18393922
> *Thanks homie! Hows your roof comin  :biggrin:
> Thanks :nicoderm:
> Just tryin to keep up with you homie, thanks  :biggrin:
> *


havent started yet I decided to do an engine swap so I'll do it the same weekend....I hope to anyway


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 18 2010, 12:03 AM~18338464
> *Oh i see what you mean. The tracks have a lot of adjustability, both upwards and side to side. But that bitch is VERY tight up against both sides and front to back, we didn't have to adjust it at all, it just kinda only was gonna go in one place, tight against everything
> *


alright thanks, I asked that cause my cutlass roof doesnt seem to have adjustability.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18384614
> *looks bad assed
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
love it


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 24 2010, 01:22 PM~18393976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 23 2010, 10:23 AM~18383350
> *Thanks bro! Gonna just drive her for the next couple weeks, then it's back to storage for another winter
> *


Wow...already?? When does your winter start up there ey? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 25 2010, 03:13 PM~18403196
> *:cheesy:
> I'll be on the lookout for that
> :cheesy:
> ...


factory


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2008, 09:51 AM~10228984
> *so you 90ing out the car?
> *


Dont 90 it....get it OG there are to many fake ass 90's out there now


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 25 2010, 01:27 PM~18403301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like there's more 90's coupes then OG's now.... but i love that 90 look :happysad: . It'll get 90'd down the road when it gets a repaint, but i'm in no hurry right now


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well i got the headliner done, unfortunately I somehow did it in a different color suede then my sail panels and a pillar pieces :banghead:

My phone broke so i got a shitty loaner phone right now, so no pics either :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I was going through my computer the other day and stumbled across these pics I never posted. This is what the setup looks like. 

Note - 2 of the batteries were dead, so thats why they aren't hooked up properly, just had to jump the negative posts over  



















I plan to get the hold down bar chromed


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn bro that trunk is full..... looking good bro!!!!


by the way would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 28 2010, 03:30 PM~18683509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## kamakazeaccord (Jan 12, 2009)

It Must Suck Up North Down Here In New Orleans Summer Isn't Over Untill About Feb. Then It Starts Again In Mid March lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kamakazeaccord_@Sep 29 2010, 07:31 PM~18695952
> *It Must Suck Up North Down Here In New Orleans Summer Isn't Over Untill About Feb. Then It Starts Again In Mid March lol
> *


Must be nice :cheesy: ! It's not all bad though, winter is building time since we can't ride


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2010, 10:03 PM~18707127
> *:ttt: :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

clean setup nice car


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Can You show me how Your Lack lay and his lock up with this 16" cylinders?
How many turns you have? Any problem with hittin deck?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog+Oct 8 2010, 05:52 PM~18768879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't taken a pic with it laid out in the front, but heres a pic with the back all the way down. It basically tucks the tire to the whitewall in the back. 









Looks like about 4 turns, i honestly can't remember how many i have









Locked all the way up








My uppers are limiting the lock-up, I realllly need to get some drop mounts on there. 

The 16's i got are side ports for added clearance, I haven't had a problem with them hitting the rear deck, but i'm definately not running speakers back there  . Hope that helps ya out


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Your arms actually have to block because it rises on the back of a similar height as on my 12inch.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Oct 10 2010, 01:08 AM~18775506
> *Your arms actually have to block because it rises on the back of a similar height as on my 12inch.
> Thank you for your help.
> *


Yep, they definately are. Thats next years project :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 12 2010, 12:09 PM~18791233
> *
> *


:wave:
New pic I got off my homie from this summer :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good..... check out my build I replied to you and need an answer


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 13 2010, 03:55 PM~18802151
> *:wave:
> New pic I got off my homie from this summer  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Fucken tight!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 9 2010, 07:34 PM~18773546
> *Thanks homie
> I haven't taken a pic with it laid out in the front, but heres a pic with the back all the way down. It basically tucks the tire to the whitewall in the back.
> 
> ...


thats my fav pose :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Oct 13 2010, 09:38 PM~18804974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too :h5:
I need to cut the back coils just a liiiiitle bit more :yes:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

tight ride homie. wait till you get them drop mounts in. You're gonna have a hella high lift on the ass which will show more of that chrome rear. keep it up homie!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 16 2010, 11:41 AM~18827196
> *Thanks bro :cheesy: . That could be you if you keep yours :biggrin: !
> Mine too :h5:
> I need to cut the back coils just a liiiiitle bit more :yes:
> *



I'm keeping it!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 17 2010, 01:29 PM~18833036
> *I'm keeping it!! :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyking+Oct 16 2010, 01:54 PM~18827627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
You gonna be killin em bro!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

do you remember who had that coupe and did the fleetwood quarter window swap?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice Lock up!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 2 2010, 10:46 PM~18972494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. Should be much better when I get the drop mounts done sometime in the late winter/early spring


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 3 2010, 03:26 PM~18977518
> *
> Thanks homie. Should be much better when I get the drop mounts done sometime in the late winter/early spring
> *


Got to see that


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 3 2010, 08:10 PM~18979298
> *Got to see that
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

looks like its sittin pretty tall already  nice color combos, looks good with that chrome underneath. If u need pointers on them drop mounts hit me up ill walk u through it  Looks real good though, i need to paint my bumper trims to match


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 7 2010, 06:40 PM~19010171
> *looks like its sittin pretty tall already    nice color combos, looks good with that chrome underneath.  If u need pointers on them drop mounts hit me up ill walk u through it    Looks real good though, i need to paint my bumper trims to match
> *


Thanks bro, it's alright but it should lock up much higher when I can actually get the full 16" outta those bitchs :biggrin: . For sure, I mainly just have exhaust questions I think, that's the only reason I didn't drop the mounts this year, is cuz the exhaust was right in the way :banghead: .

Thanks homie, painting the bumper trims is a nice touch, it'll look good on your caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 9 2010, 12:08 AM~19021709
> *Thanks bro, it's alright but it should lock up much higher when I can actually get the full 16" outta those bitchs  :biggrin: . For sure, I mainly just have exhaust questions I think, that's the only reason I didn't drop the mounts this year, is cuz the exhaust was right in the way :banghead: .
> 
> Thanks homie, painting the bumper trims is a nice touch, it'll look good on your caddy :thumbsup:
> *


yea my homies regal we wanted to put the drops on and his exhaust was in the way. Mine i installed them just before i did all the exhaust so they weaved around them. On that regal, the exhaust came out the muffler right where those mounts would be


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

lookin real good man,are u gonna hop that bad boy with that big setup you have there? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Nov 9 2010, 09:21 AM~19024236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 10 2010, 05:25 PM~19036410
> *Same on my car, muffler is right underneath where the drops would go   . Dunno what I'm gonna do, might just move them a bit forward and let em dump under the car, they're stock mufflers so I don't think it'd be TOO loud :dunno:
> 
> I chipped it a couple times, but this is the first year where I've had the whole car actually together with no nagging problems. I'm kinda hesitant to hop it now that it has a big hole in the roof without at least getting some metal under the doors hno:
> ...


Got to post pics of all that...I didn't do any mods to my suspension


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 10 2010, 08:51 PM~19037736
> *Got to post pics of all that...I didn't do any mods to my suspension
> *


There will be pics :biggrin: . It's never too late :cheesy: . Some adjustables and some drop mounts and you are good to go :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

got snow yet


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 10 2010, 08:25 PM~19036410
> *Same on my car, muffler is right underneath where the drops would go   . Dunno what I'm gonna do, might just move them a bit forward and let em dump under the car, they're stock mufflers so I don't think it'd be TOO loud :dunno:
> 
> I chipped it a couple times, but this is the first year where I've had the whole car actually together with no nagging problems. I'm kinda hesitant to hop it now that it has a big hole in the roof without at least getting some metal under the doors hno:
> ...


the metal in the roof where the sunroof is at isnt going to make a difference. The sides is where all the strengh is at. Youll be fine


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Nov 13 2010, 02:09 AM~19057406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I like to hear :cheesy: . I'd still like to at least get some angle under the doors though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 13 2010, 11:32 PM~19061864
> *Nah, we were supposed to get some flurries but didn't happen  :cheesy:
> This is what I like to hear  :cheesy: . I'd still like to at least get some angle under the doors though
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 14 2010, 08:10 AM~19063915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wave:
One more month till I head back home :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 18 2010, 12:15 AM~19099001
> *:cheesy: :wave:
> One more month till I head back home :yes:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 18 2010, 03:15 AM~19099001
> *:cheesy: :wave:
> One more month till I head back home :yes:
> *


did you catch a case??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 18 2010, 08:04 PM~19105267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no:
I'm at school in Vancouver, I live on the island in Victoria


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2010, 07:34 PM~19105505
> *did you catch a case??
> *


I did....a case of Coronas! :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 13 2010, 03:55 PM~18802151
> *:wave:
> New pic I got off my homie from this summer  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


quit posting pics of your homies ride and post up your geo :uh:
































j/p focker car looks dope :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 20 2010, 10:39 PM~19121421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
Welcome back mayne  
I see your buildup for your cutty in your sig is gone :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 21 2010, 04:58 PM~19126527
> *Welcome back mayne
> I see your buildup for your cutty in your sig is gone  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Nov 21 2010, 11:35 PM~19129395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

where da lowridin in da snow pics at :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 23 2010, 07:59 PM~19147152
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Nov 25 2010, 10:29 PM~19166288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie whats happenin, u got 1 of the cleanest non 90ed lacs


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup:

MY POPS GOTS AN 80, I TELL HIM LETS 90 IT. BUT HE'S REALLY DOWN WITH THE OG. OG IS HARD.... 
HERES A PIC OF HIS


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Nov 26 2010, 05:22 PM~19170156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pops ride is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 26 2010, 04:14 PM~19170122
> *Haha, she's put away in a nice place for the winter  :biggrin:
> Took this pic yesterday of my truck outside  :wow:
> 
> ...


 :0 

Looks like fun!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 27 2010, 08:58 PM~19177516
> *Thanks for the kind words homie! The plan for this year is to make it even cleaner, fix all the little shit. How's your 90ed couple coming?
> Your pops ride is clean :thumbsup:
> *


its going to be to fresh homie!! mines slow due to me watching my 2year old son and working you know how that is


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 27 2010, 09:43 PM~19178628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just plan to drive it a LOT this year, haven't had it on the road for more then 2 months a year the past like 4 years since I keep tearing something apart so it'll be cool to just enjoy it this summer  

Family first bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

some center golds would really set it off ...shit looks good though homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 30 2010, 12:10 AM~19195510
> *:
> 
> Family first bro :thumbsup:
> *


already homie  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Nov 30 2010, 11:26 AM~19199386
> *some center golds would really set it off ...shit looks good though homie
> *


:x2: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Nov 29 2010, 10:11 PM~19195519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I had a set a couple years ago that I put on my old monte carlo LS and I always thought they'd look good on the lac but I never tried em on :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

bolt them up if you still got them....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 2 2010, 08:33 PM~19223012
> *bolt them up if you still got them....
> *


That car is long gone, I regret getting rid of it, that bitch was cleannnnnnn


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 08:28 PM~19337531
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 2 2010, 09:41 PM~19222595
> *
> :wave:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


do you still got them?? :wow: You best get to banging hamma's :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2010, 07:56 AM~19373780
> *do you still got them?? :wow: You best get to banging hamma's :cheesy:
> *


Sold the car with them 
My choice was keep the all chrome d's on the lac or the china center golds. Chose the d's cuz I knew they'd fit better in the rear, chinas went with the monte :happysad:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

i know some one with gold centers


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Dec 23 2010, 05:42 PM~19405142
> *i know some one with gold centers
> *


 :0 
They better not be 14's :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 23 2010, 05:15 PM~19405342
> *:0
> They better not be 14's :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE WE ONLY ROLL 13'S :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*Happy Holidays Homie*


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 23 2010, 05:15 PM~19405342
> *:0
> They better not be 14's :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


nah nah hes like yall hes got some 13s


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Dec 23 2010, 06:25 PM~19405398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 02:19 PM~19430835
> *Happy Holidays!
> *


x82 :biggrin:


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy New Year from Alberta homie

Caddys lookin superb :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 27 2010, 12:19 PM~19430835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

where the snow pics at :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 3 2011, 10:38 PM~19495797
> *where the snow pics at :biggrin:
> *


Only snowed twice this year :cheesy: 
They keep sayin it's going to snow "tonight" but it never happens  



> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2011, 11:12 AM~19499594
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wat up homeboy happy new year


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 6 2011, 03:46 PM~19522615
> *wat up homeboy happy new year
> *


Same old shit homie, counting down the months till I break the old girl outta storage :cheesy: 
Happy new year to you as well :nicoderm:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im countin down till i get my fleetwood in the shop im tired of freezin my ass off tryin to work on it


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

nice caddy bro just went threw your hole topic looks like you put in sum long hours
good shit  :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy happy.....wuts the next changes


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Jan 7 2011, 05:13 AM~19528783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna finish up the interior. I did the headliner in suede at my old work just before i left for school and put the car away. So now I just have a couple more pieces I need to wrap in suede, maybe some pinstripes, and just ride the car finally for a year without fucking with it :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 9 2011, 02:21 AM~19545759
> * and just ride the car finally for a year without fucking with it :cheesy:
> *


amen


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Jan 9 2011, 10:36 AM~19546766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:buttkick:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Jan 14 2011, 12:20 PM~19596138
> *Bump
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

dammit!


:biggrin: hows school going fuckface?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Jan 14 2011, 02:43 PM~19597163
> *dammit!
> :biggrin: hows school going fuckface?
> *


Good mayne, slowly but surely getting there. I have online classes right now till next month, I'm having a hard time motivating myself to get shit done instead of sleeping in and fucking around on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 14 2011, 04:38 PM~19598567
> *Good mayne, slowly but surely getting there. I have online classes right now till next month, I'm having a hard time motivating myself to get shit done instead of sleeping in and fucking around on LIL  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea OT is a bitch like that :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 4 2010, 01:35 PM~19236480
> *That car is long gone, I regret getting rid of it, that bitch was cleannnnnnn
> 
> 
> ...


your a cool herb huh,


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Car looks real nice, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Jan 15 2011, 12:49 AM~19602578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 15 2011, 02:41 PM~19605491
> *
> I try  :cheesy:
> 
> *


fuck yo couch ni99a,buy a new 1 you rich muthafucka..


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 15 2011, 03:18 PM~19606040
> *fuck yo couch ni99a,buy a new 1 you rich muthafucka..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:
I'm ballin on student loans right now :cheesy: 

That I have to pay back eventually :burn:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 15 2011, 05:54 PM~19607204
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> I'm ballin on student loans right now  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


let me know how they work out for ya :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 16 2011, 12:13 AM~19609662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm going on "vacation" for a couple...hope to see this ride done by then :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2011, 02:07 AM~19665558
> *I'm going on "vacation" for a couple...hope to see this ride done by then :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck homie...we'll be here when you get off the beach


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2011, 05:07 AM~19665558
> *I'm going on "vacation" for a couple...hope to see this ride done by then :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


gilligan azz nukkah :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2011, 03:07 AM~19665558
> *I'm going on "vacation" for a couple...hope to see this ride done by then :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Whatcha mean :run: 
Interior will be finished this spring  



> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 22 2011, 11:23 AM~19666707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 22 2011, 10:23 AM~19666707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 23 2011, 11:19 PM~19679288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


State owned :wow: . That can't be good :run:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

still no progress,mods please move this to the white topic


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 26 2011, 05:55 PM~19706081
> *still no progress,mods please move this to the white topic
> *


 :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Jan 26 2011, 06:55 PM~19706081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 26 2011, 01:34 PM~19703941
> *
> State owned  :wow: . That can't be good :run:
> *


Not good but I'll be back  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2011, 12:18 AM~19742876
> *Not good but I'll be back   :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: I hope your "vacation" is a short one bro  



> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2011, 12:19 AM~19742881
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wat it dew mayn


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2011, 08:45 PM~19748979
> *wat it dew mayn
> *


uuuuhhhhhh x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 9 2010, 04:34 PM~18773546
> *Thanks homie
> I haven't taken a pic with it laid out in the front, but heres a pic with the back all the way down. It basically tucks the tire to the whitewall in the back.
> 
> ...



:wow: Damn that coupe is clean!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 31 2011, 05:45 PM~19748974
> *:thumbsup: I hope your "vacation" is a short one bro
> :wave:
> *


me too :happysad: 

Laters


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 31 2011, 06:45 PM~19748979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well this isn't much of an update, but at least it's a picture :cheesy:
I picked up some clips for the windshield molding, it's impossible to get that piece off without breaking them 










Once I get the car back home I'll throw some pics up of the suede headliner


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

were you get them


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 2 2011, 12:58 PM~19766970
> *were you get them
> *


I got em off dj short dog off here. He was running out when I scooped mine, he might have some more though :dunno:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 2 2011, 11:57 AM~19766962
> *
> 
> Once I get the car back home I'll throw some pics up of the suede headliner
> *


 :cheesy: suede?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 2 2011, 11:57 AM~19766962
> *Once I get the car back home I'll throw some pics up of the suede headliner
> *


Maaaannnn ballin on the ICE ROADS of Can :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Feb 3 2011, 01:12 AM~19774491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tryin to keep up with y'all :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

man,....page 6!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 01:07 AM~19833497
> *man,....page 6!
> *


 :wow: 
That's all good, ain't much happening...... yet :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 13 2011, 10:04 PM~19860771
> *:wow:
> That's all good, ain't much happening...... yet  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I hear ya. aint got much happening either


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 13 2011, 10:41 PM~19862636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four (Aug 1, 2010)

Are you going to use the same headliner or are gana get anuther?

Thanks


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe's Eighty Four_@Feb 23 2011, 11:44 PM~19946904
> *Are you going to use the same headliner or are gana get anuther?
> 
> Thanks
> *


The headliner is actually done, I'm gonna post some pics once I break the car out. I didn't use the headliner board, it's pulled tight and suspended, though you wouldn't be able to tell :biggrin: 

This is the reason the car is still in storage :0 










Picture me rollin, Canadian style :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

needs 13's


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

x2 
lol 
give it a few more months its still cold as a muh fukka up here


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 3 2011, 02:47 PM~19777612
> *:yes: Sail panels and the A pillar panels will be done in suede to match as well :nicoderm: . I was thinking about doing the bottoms of the doors in suede too instead of the stock carpet, what do you guys think :dunno: ? I'm not sure if it'll look right since the suede is only gonna be up high  ?
> Just tryin to keep up with y'all  :biggrin:
> *


replace the carpet on the doors with the suede, capet looks cheap anyways if used on anything except the floors .....imo :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Feb 15 2011, 01:49 PM~19876552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam...that sucks.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Feb 24 2011, 11:28 PM~19955641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well, it could be worse, the farther east you go the more snow there is :run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Look what showed up :cheesy: . I wonder what could be in there :run: :biggrin: 









My 90 belts courtesy of the homie dekay24 :cheesy: 









Peep the dope patch job, I wonder why they did that 









Ahhhh, I see :thumbsup: 









Annnnd all stripped!









This is about as far as I'm gonna be able to go for a little bit on the 90 belt conversions until I get my car back home. I plan to take a lot of pictures along the way, if anyone has any advice or suggestions feel free to let me know, I've never done this before :biggrin: 

Such as, what would you guys use as far as extending the armrests? I was thinkin fiberglass :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 1 2011, 09:46 PM~19992067
> *Look what showed up  :cheesy: . I wonder what could be in there :run:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I would get some sheet metal (18guage) and use it as a splice piece for the joint. Then rivit both armrest pieces to it. Then the joint will be strong and the foam will cover it up to where you wont see it.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 2 2011, 12:40 PM~19996821
> *cant wait to see how it turns out.
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Great thread mayne...., makin me miss my 80 Caddy.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 2 2011, 01:22 AM~19995192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie :nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 3 2011, 11:48 AM~20005665
> *Sounds easier then fiberglass, I like that idea :biggrin: :cheesy:
> Me too :wow: hno: :x:
> Thanks homie :nicoderm:
> *


but you have to place the metal on the backside of the panel.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 3 2011, 02:40 PM~20007527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nono: page 5


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut that progress like :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 29 2011, 12:42 PM~20209838
> *wut that progress like :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 26 2011, 08:23 AM~20184669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Apr 5 2011, 02:12 PM~20264888
> *:guns:
> *


x2


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Apr 5 2011, 12:12 PM~20264888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:
What it do homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nada on this end


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I went to my storage place today to make sure the caddy was still there....

And it was :cheesy:



















Fired it up too, probably gonna drive it home in the next week or two :run:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 17 2011, 09:59 PM~20361552
> *Well I went to my storage place today to make sure the caddy was still there....
> 
> And it was :cheesy:
> ...


Nothin like the first cruise of the year.....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 25 2011, 05:31 PM~20417289
> *Nothin like the first cruise of the year.....
> *


Damn straight, probably gonna drive it home on Monday :yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright, well I finally got crackin on my 90 belts. Started with modding up the armrests.
First there was 2 :biggrin: 








All cut up hno: 








Riveted together
















Shiiiiiit, these don't line up at all :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

So I decided to use some landau foam to fill in the gap and smooth out the gap, it sands nicely as well :cheesy: 



































All molded up :cheesy: 

















Next up, add another layer of foam to the face of the armrests and then buildup the top part with rebond foam


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

lookin good homie...them 90 doors are gonna look tight.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 17 2011, 11:59 PM~20361552
> *Well I went to my storage place today to make sure the caddy was still there....
> 
> And it was :cheesy:
> ...


looks good, I heard a old wise tale that you should depressurize the system if sitting for a long time..... increases the life of the seals :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 27 2011, 01:29 AM~20428961
> *So I decided to use some landau foam to fill in the gap and smooth out the gap, it sands nicely as well :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador+Apr 26 2011, 11:43 PM~20429057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to keep up with you homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup wit it mayne


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2011, 05:08 PM~20433661
> *sup wit it mayne
> *


Just trying to get these 90 seatbelts done and start rollin again homie 

How's the deuce coming?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I decided to drive the car home today. So I head out to the storage place to get it, praying that the battery is still gonna have a charge since I charged it a week and a half ago. Of course, it's pretty dead and the car won't turn over  . Ok, no problem, I brought jumper cables just incase. So I hook them up, and the car barely turns over, but still not enough to start. I went by myself so I didn't have anyone to rev my truck's engine while I tried to start the Lac. BUT, with a little ingenuity, I made it work, and it just barely had enough juice to turn over and start :cheesy: :biggrin: 









So I get home, walk past the back of the car, and notice the plate isn't on the back of the car :wow: 
I ended up placing it on the bumper, but then got distracted with trying to get the fucker started, and forgot to do up the bolts :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:

Which means I ended up driving it all the way home with no plates, good thing I didn't run into any cops hno: . Luckily, on the way back to grab my daily from the storage place, my homie that gave me a ride back managed to spot the plate on the side of the road :cheesy: . I'd had it for less then 30 minutes, it used to be brand new, now it's all fucked up :rofl: 








I thought the plate name was kinda ironic too, I remember hearing a metallic noise after I had to break at a stop light :rofl:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 28 2011, 09:58 AM~20439526
> *Just trying to get these 90 seatbelts done and start rollin again homie
> 
> How's the deuce coming?
> *


its comming got a lil metal work left then its time to start blocking and paint prep


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

report the plate stolen and have DMV issue u new ones


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Apr 28 2011, 10:10 PM~20444427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw it's all good homie, I found the plate on the side of the road :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well today I decided to throw the batteries in her and go for a roll :cheesy:

I finally put my new caddy emblem on :biggrin: 

















And went for a cruise :cheesy: 








Tried out the new 16's :yes: :0


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Tried out the new 16's :yes: :0 









:thumbsup: what a sexy stance with those 16's lookin good Man. Cant wait to check the LAC out at the unity cruise


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> Well today I decided to throw the batteries in her and go for a roll :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by binky79+Apr 30 2011, 09:49 PM~20456546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro , how's your lac going, you driving it?


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Apr 30 2011, 08:49 PM~20456546
> *Tried out the new 16's :yes:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :thumbsup: car looks good bruh


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW MANY INCHES IS THE ROOF FROM THE FRONT GLASS? LIKR 5 INCHES?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 30 2011, 03:49 AM~20451757
> *Well today I decided to throw the batteries in her and go for a roll :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


still need to swap the lower trailing arms around


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+May 4 2011, 12:46 PM~20483525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

6.5 cool homie thanks for checking


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2011, 09:43 PM~20494452
> *6.5 cool homie thanks for checking
> *


No worries 
You'd be hard pressed to get it any further forward :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

that 3 is looking good


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2011, 01:40 PM~20503516
> *that 3 is looking good
> *


Thanks :biggrin:

Went for a roll with my homie who just picked up an all original 81 fleetwood and threw some 13's on it yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how much did he pick up the fleet for?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 8 2011, 10:09 PM~20510313
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> Went for a roll with my homie who just picked up an all original 81 fleetwood and threw some 13's on it yesterday  :cheesy:
> ...


good find!! what are you going to do to your trailing arms. I need to extend mine and add the drop downs to get more lock up. My front locks up higher than the back :ugh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris+May 8 2011, 08:19 PM~20510404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, pretty rare find in good condition :yes: 

I need some drop mounts bad, that's what's limiting my lockup right now. I have adjustable uppers and lowers


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 9 2011, 01:46 AM~20511904
> *2500, has a factory moonroof and cb, its pretty mint :wow:
> I posted it up about a month ago in bc fest  :0
> Yep, pretty rare find in good condition :yes:
> ...


ooohhhh okay


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 9 2011, 09:47 AM~20513534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: 

What it do homie? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 9 2011, 12:03 PM~20514769
> *:yes:
> :wave:
> 
> ...


Nada


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Put some work in over the weekend too :cheesy: 

So this is where I left off with the interior last year, ended up grabbing the wrong color suede from what we did the headliner in and I did the pillars and sail panels in the wrong color :uh: :burn: :rant:









Did the pillars in the RIGHT color suede :cheesy: 









Threw em in  









Found some welding burns in the rear carpet from when we put the sunroof in :wow: :burn:









Luckily I have these, all covered up! :cheesy: 









Front ones


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a shot of the headliner 









And some shots of the seats :biggrin: 
Yes, I tucked up all the wiring you see hanging down after looking at this pic :wow: :happysad: 


















I'm thinking of doing the bottom part of the door panels in the same color suede to match, what do you guys think? The 90 armrests will be done in the same color vinyl as the door panels  









So all that's left for the interior is to do those sail panels in the matching suede, I'll do that sometime this week 

Then when the 90 armrests are done I'll swap those in :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 30 2011, 12:49 AM~20451757
> *Well today I decided to throw the batteries in her and go for a roll :cheesy:
> 
> I finally put my new caddy emblem on :biggrin:
> ...



Looks good homie....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 27 2011, 01:29 AM~20428961
> *So I decided to use some landau foam to fill in the gap and smooth out the gap, it sands nicely as well :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a caddi guy by any means, so please excuse my ignorance. What is the perpose of you extending this part?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 10 2011, 08:50 AM~20520662
> *I'm not a caddi guy by any means, so please excuse my ignorance. What is the perpose of you extending this part?
> *


your excused  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 9 2011, 10:21 PM~20517715
> *Here's a shot of the headliner
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that your seatbelts bolt to the pillar, mine go into the headliner. did you move them there, or is that a "year type" change??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006+May 10 2011, 06:47 AM~20520657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine use to go into the headliner until I cut a big hole in the roof, then they didn't fit :biggrin: 

I temporarily bolted them to the pillar, there's no retractor on there right now. I was gonna run a retractor behind the rear armrests like the homie brett (hard to notice the seatbelts I know :biggrin: )








but I decided on doing the 90's style instead


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 10 2011, 09:13 PM~20525190
> *Thanks bro
> No worries. The purpose is to go from this (where the door panel doesn't go all the way back)
> 
> ...






:wow: 

































































































Oh yea....there was actual text in this Post :biggrin: ( i went straight for the Pic):cheesy: No offence if thats your girl

But on the real. Gotcha and yea that 90 look, looks better!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 10 2011, 09:13 PM~20525190
> *Thanks bro
> No worries. The purpose is to go from this (where the door panel doesn't go all the way back)
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: uhhhh what were we talking about again :boink: :naughty: :wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 06:35 AM~20528123
> *:wow: :wow: uhhhh what were we talking about again :boink: :naughty:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 11 2011, 11:45 AM~20529115
> *:dunno:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006+May 10 2011, 07:39 PM~20525369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

get'er done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2011, 04:20 PM~20530763
> *get'er done
> *


x2 slow poke :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 11 2011, 02:20 PM~20530763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slowly but surely, this year I'm enjoying DRIVING it for a change :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LacN_Thru, KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 11 2011, 08:37 PM~20532484
> *slowly but surely, this year I'm enjoying DRIVING it for a change  :biggrin:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


I hear yah bro, I cant wait to do that driving thing myself :yes: :h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

interior is looking good homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 10 2011, 09:13 PM~20525190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont mind me I just wanted to see how your back seat looked :wow: :inout: :wow: :inout: :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 10 2011, 05:13 PM~20525190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I think I need to see more photos of this backseat to get more of an idea of what you're doing. :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 29 2011, 09:49 PM~20451757
> *Tried out the new 16's :yes:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


any problems with your rear cyls coming through your rear dash?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 12 2011, 03:11 PM~20538103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might want to put a caddi seat in the deuce if they all come like that.... :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 11 2011, 07:12 PM~20532719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, they're close but they don't touch. They're sideports so they're a lil shorter.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 12 2011, 06:40 PM~20540932
> *It's pretty great, much more fun then the tear it apart and not drive it thing :biggrin:
> :wave:
> :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:
> ...


nice,yeah mine well to put it nicely have done surgery on their own to my rear dash n carved out where speakers once were intended to go n migrated up through the rear dash


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2011, 02:43 AM~20543882
> *nice,yeah mine well to put it nicely have done surgery on their own to my rear dash n carved out where speakers once were intended to go n migrated up through the rear dash
> *


Gotcha :wow:

I was concerned mine would do the same, but so far so good :x:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Took it to the local cruise spot  

















I downloaded a new app on my phone to mess with pics so I figured I'd try it out :biggrin: 








I think this one looks pretty cool :dunno:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 16 2011, 07:23 PM~20566543
> *Took it to the local cruise spot
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman93+May 16 2011, 11:52 PM~20568450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 17 2011, 03:53 PM~20572559
> *Thanks homie, it'll make it over to Vancouver sometime this year, what would be a good show to take it to?
> 
> *


Honestly bro in the summer I try to go to White Rock beach and meet a bunch of people, cruising happens a lot in the summer....I think Luxurious might put on a show again this year(not sure) but I know that Unity will be putting one on on Aug.20, other than that man I don't know mayn  
Make sure when you do come down you let us all know


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20566543
> *Took it to the local cruise spot
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool shit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 17 2011, 10:30 PM~20574030
> *cool shit
> *


its also funny how all them dudes are standing under the "Meat Shop" sign :scrutinize: It seems like a male whore house :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 16 2011, 07:21 PM~20566516
> *Gotcha :wow:
> 
> I was concerned mine would do the same, but so far so good :x:
> *


yeah i wasnt so lucky :wow: 

yours lookin good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman93+May 17 2011, 06:33 PM~20573122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would notice the Meat Shop sign :scrutinize:


:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Peezy_420+May 17 2011, 10:17 PM~20575012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gives you an excuse to make it that much better, thanks homie


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

nice pic...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

nice pic...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+May 20 2011, 05:48 PM~20594563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah we heard yah the 1st time


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+May 20 2011, 03:48 PM~20594563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I've had this weather stripping sitting around for ever, so I figured now was as good a time as any to put in on :cheesy: 








What it will be replacing :barf: 








Looks like it's a universal fits everything size :wow: 








All done :cheesy: 








Disregard the missing batt, my homie is lending me his and he only had 9 working ones. I can't complain, the price was right, free! :biggrin: 

I was thinking today, which is a rare thing for me, could it be my driveshaft that is limiting my lockup? I noticed that the slip is pulled all the way out when the car locks up, which isn't very high for the 16's that is in it. It's bolted to the tranny at the front since it doesn't have a spring in it. Anyways, sometime this week I'm gonna disconnect it and see if it locks up any higher


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need m some of that tunk weatherstripping to


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 23 2011, 01:50 PM~20611397
> *I've had this weather stripping sitting around for ever, so I figured now was as good a time as any to put in on  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin good homie finally glad you put that shit on hahahaha


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 23 2011, 02:52 PM~20611405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fa sho :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20611397
> *I've had this weather stripping sitting around for ever, so I figured now was as good a time as any to put in on  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem did u notch your frame where your trailing arms r i had to after that went up higher i got 16 to and 8 n the front


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

now thats some show stopping weather stripping right thuuuur :cheesy:


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 27 2011, 05:07 AM~20639241
> *I had the same problem did u notch your frame where your trailing arms r i had to after that went up higher i got 16 to  and 8 n the front
> *


Yeah x2! I'm gonna notch those spots where the upper trailing arms hit!!! I just noticed this two days ago. That should do the trick. Lock your car all the way up and look at ur uppers, you will see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@May 28 2011, 11:26 AM~20646533
> *Yeah x2! I'm gonna notch those spots where the upper trailing arms hit!!! I just noticed this two days ago. That should do the trick. Lock your car all the way up and look at ur uppers, you will see it!  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR THAT WILL DO THE TRICK!!!!!!!!! NEVER HAD TO FUCK WITH MY DRIVELINE I JUST PUT THE ADJ TRAILING ARMS ON NOW IM HOPEING FOR A LIL MORE


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 23 2011, 07:50 PM~20611397
> *I've had this weather stripping sitting around for ever, so I figured now was as good a time as any to put in on  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


the slip should colapse when lifted all the way up.. shouldnt be extended


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Chris said:


> the slip should colapse when lifted all the way up.. shouldnt be extended


Right you are :happysad: 



mr.dannyboy said:


> Yeah x2! I'm gonna notch those spots where the upper trailing arms hit!!! I just noticed this two days ago. That should do the trick. Lock your car all the way up and look at ur uppers, you will see it! :thumbsup:





dirttydeeds said:


> YES SIR THAT WILL DO THE TRICK!!!!!!!!! NEVER HAD TO FUCK WITH MY DRIVELINE I JUST PUT THE ADJ TRAILING ARMS ON NOW IM HOPEING FOR A LIL MORE


I see where you're talking about, but the uppers aren't hitting there yet, still got a little to go before they would. So why isn't it locking up higher :dunno: 

I can't see anything else binding that would hold it up? It locks up high as fuck when it 3's on the one side obviously, not sure whats holding me back. I guess drop mounts would help, but I would think I should still be able to lock up higher since the upper trailing arm isn't close to being straight up and down yet? Anyone?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> now thats some show stopping weather stripping right thuuuur :cheesy:


:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Yesterday I decided to finish off my sail panels in suede and be done with the interior for now :cheesy: 
All wrapped up :nicoderm:









For whatever reason 3 of the holes that the clips go in on the passenger side were fucking huge, so I decided to make some custom big ass LacN_Thru clips, this is exclusive shit :wow: 









They worked like a charm :cheesy:









All done and installed, I'm pretty happy with how everything turned out  


















Next up, finish off the 90 belts :run:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Yesterday I decided to finish off my sail panels in suede and be done with the interior for now :cheesy:
> All wrapped up :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same problem with mine.... clip holes are wore out . Im going to try and fiberglass the backing board enough to hold the clip


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> I got the same problem with mine.... clip holes are wore out . Im going to try and fiberglass the backing board enough to hold the clip


What are you trying to say, that you're too good for my custom clips?! :angry:

And to think I would've made you some too 


arabretard said:


>


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> What are you trying to say, that you're too good for my custom clips?! :angry:
> 
> And to think I would've made you some too
> 
> :wave:


now why would I do that....... you'd prolly say you helped build my car  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good bro!! :thumbsup: I have some camel color suede material, I only have a small piece not enough to do anything major with. I saw ur sail panels and BAM! I realized at that moment what I'm doing with that camel suede! Thanks dogg! Keep up the good work on that build and gracias for the idea.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

mr.dannyboy said:


> Looking good bro!! :thumbsup: I have some camel color suede material, I only have a small piece not enough to do anything major with. I saw ur sail panels and BAM! I realized at that moment what I'm doing with that camel suede! Thanks dogg! Keep up the good work on that build and gracias for the idea.


No worries homie, glad ya like em :thumbsup: . If you have a couple long skinny pieces you could do the A pillars too :cheesy: 



KAKALAK said:


> now why would I do that....... you'd prolly say you helped build my car  :rofl: :rofl:


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

put your damn steering wheel on


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

get some drop mounts since you're already fuckin around in that area


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

caddyking said:


> get some drop mounts since you're already fuckin around in that area


:0 :werd:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

250 Game said:


> put your damn steering wheel on


:biggrin: 


caddyking said:


> get some drop mounts since you're already fuckin around in that area


On the list of things to do, one weekend I'll go to my homeboys and get em done, gotta re-route my exhaust to make it happen :burn: 


KAKALAK said:


> :0 :werd:


:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Hangin out at the homies place yesterday, caddies all over the place 









Lil chipping as I dipped out :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW THAT PIC MAKES YOUR CALL LOOK LIKE A PEACH COLOR LOOKS TIGHT, AND GET YOUR GAS ON HOMEBOY!!!!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:wave: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> WOW THAT PIC MAKES YOUR CALL LOOK LIKE A PEACH COLOR LOOKS TIGHT, AND GET YOUR GAS ON HOMEBOY!!!!!!!


I think i've been getting my gas on too often, fucking drivers window thing that keeps it in the track broke last night :burn: :angry:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Yesterday I decided to finish off my sail panels in suede and be done with the interior for now :cheesy:
> All wrapped up :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what i have to do to finish off mine..The headliner and the sails..I know that headliner is gonna be a bitch cause of the moonroof..Yours is lookin good man


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Thats exactly what i have to do to finish off mine..The headliner and the sails..I know that headliner is gonna be a bitch cause of the moonroof..Yours is lookin good man


Thanks homie. The sail panels are a piece of cake, if you want any pointers for the headliner hit me up, mine is hung, as in there isn't a board, it's glued to the roof


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:
> 
> I think i've been getting my gas on too often, fucking drivers window thing that keeps it in the track broke last night :burn: :angry:


they sell those at the local auto part store. Just so you know :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Bump :biggrin:


so what did Chris hanson say after taking the pic hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> so what did Chris hanson say after taking the pic hno: hno: :wow:


:rofl:


KAKALAK said:


> they sell those at the local auto part store. Just so you know :happysad:


Yea I need to pick some up, just been too busy, perhaps tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you going to make some drop mounts ??


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump for the homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Bump :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Are you going to make some drop mounts ??


:dunno:
Maybe this year, got a couple other little things I want to get sorted out first  


dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





dirttydeeds said:


> Bump for the homie


:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I need to make some but need something to go by :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> I need to make some but need something to go by :happysad:


If I do end up doin em I'll be sure to post up pics


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> If I do end up doin em I'll be sure to post up pics


:h5: I might have to get up under my car and start afro engineering some, when I drive near locked up that shit vibrates the shit out of my car


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> :h5: I might have to get up under my car and start afro engineering some, when I drive near locked up that shit vibrates the shit out of my car


Same here  :burn:

Shouldn't be too bad to make, I've seen pics of plenty on here, there's a drop mount topic hiding somewhere on here with some good pics


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well here's the broken window guide :angry:










Anyone know where I'd order up one of these bitches? Went to the local auto parts store, they didn't know shit, they suggested somethin that doesn't look the same as this :uh:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well here's the broken window guide :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE U TRIED YOUR LOCAL DEALERSHIPS THE PART STORES DONT SELL SHIT FOR THESE CARS YOUR BETTER OFF GOING TO A JUNK YARD HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well here's the broken window guide :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the Help section in Advanced Auto is where I seen them :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> in the Help section in Advanced Auto is where I seen them :dunno:


We don't have an Advanced Auto up here eh :happysad:


dirttydeeds said:


> HAVE U TRIED YOUR LOCAL DEALERSHIPS THE PART STORES DONT SELL SHIT FOR THESE CARS YOUR BETTER OFF GOING TO A JUNK YARD HOMIE


I talked to someone else from the local parts store, they found the part but it would take 3 weeks :uh: . I tried the local dealership and wouldn't you know it, they actually have one for my car :wow:

Gonna head down there now :cheesy:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

LacN_Thru said:


> We don't have an Advanced Auto up here eh :happysad:
> 
> I talked to someone else from the local parts store, they found the part but it would take 3 weeks :uh: . I tried the local dealership and wouldn't you know it, they actually have one for my car :wow:
> 
> Gonna head down there now :cheesy:


Any decent part store should have them, here's the Dorman/help product site with the number. http://www.dormanproducts.com/appli...250+CID):+GAS:+FI:+N:+8&c=589&cn=WINDOW+GUIDE

Some parts guys can find what you need.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

cdznutz42069 said:


> Any decent part store should have them, here's the Dorman/help product site with the number. http://www.dormanproducts.com/appli...250+CID):+GAS:+FI:+N:+8&c=589&cn=WINDOW+GUIDE
> 
> Some parts guys can find what you need.


Thanks homie, some parts guys are helpful, unfortunately the vast majority seem to be under 23 and probably have never had a passion for cars 

That's the same part the parts guy found me, the first one on that page


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, so I decided I was gonna roll the Lac to the dealership to pick up the window guide. My right rear passenger wheel had been making a weird noise the last time I drove the car, I had chalked it up to it having a loose spoke or somethin, but I decided, for safeties sake, to take a look today before I took it for a spin.

This is what greeted me  hno:



















Pretty happy I decided to check, god damn! 2 of the nuts had loosened completely off and were at the ends of the threads, and 1 of the studs had broke, so there were really only 2 acorn nuts holding that bitch on :wow:

Heading to the parts store now to grab some wheel studs :uh: . It's always something with these cars :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn bro..... Im glad you looked too :yessad: Could of been worse :yessad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BRO IM TELLIN YA ALWAYS SUMTHIN,DAMN GLAD YOU CHECKED IT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Damn bro..... Im glad you looked too :yessad: Could of been worse :yessad:


Yep, could've been ugly :yessad:


64 CRAWLING said:


> BRO IM TELLIN YA ALWAYS SUMTHIN,DAMN GLAD YOU CHECKED IT


Yea it never ends :uh: . Went to the parts store, of course they only had 2 studs :rant: . Went to one way the fuck out there, got em, install em all, figure all is well. NOPE, threads are kinda fucked on the adaptor now, they look fine too, it's only threading about a 1/3 of the way and then stopping. :banghead: :rant:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Borrowed a thread file from my Dads work, cleaned em back up and managed to get the wheel back on. It's back on the road..... for now :uh:

Next up, get the window guide that started all this madness :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

damn bro thats crazy how those studs broke off. glad to hear its back on the road though :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> We don't have an Advanced Auto up here eh :happysad:
> 
> I talked to someone else from the local parts store, they found the part but it would take 3 weeks :uh: . I tried the local dealership and wouldn't you know it, they actually have one for my car :wow:
> 
> Gonna head down there now :cheesy:


That's where i get most of my shit FUCK a part store never have shit but a bunch of lazy fuckers standing around playing pocket pool


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:


LacN_Thru said:


> We don't have an Advanced Auto up here eh :happysad:
> 
> I talked to someone else from the local parts store, they found the part but it would take 3 weeks :uh: . I tried the local dealership and wouldn't you know it, they actually have one for my car :wow:
> 
> Gonna head down there now :cheesy:


That's where i get most of my shit FUCK a part store never have shit but a bunch of lazy fuckers standing around playing pocket pool


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Caddy Homie


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Nice Caddy Homie


Thanks homie  


C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> ttt





arabretard said:


> damn bro thats crazy how those studs broke off. glad to hear its back on the road though :thumbsup:


:yessad: Note to all riders, check your studs!


dirttydeeds said:


> That's where i get most of my shit FUCK a part store never have shit but a bunch of lazy fuckers standing around playing pocket pool


Yep, bunch of kids that don't know shit :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> That's where i get most of my shit FUCK a part store never have shit but a bunch of lazy fuckers standing around playing pocket pool


I only play pocket pool when Im bored or in the cabrelet :happysad: matter of fact :sprint:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Picked up the new window guide today, been raining all afternoon though :uh:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Scary deal with them studs man.... good thing you checked. I agree about the parts store, they pretty much hire anyone.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> I only play pocket pool when Im bored or in the cabrelet :happysad: matter of fact :sprint:


ME TO LOL:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Picked up the new window guide today, been raining all afternoon though :uh:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GLAD U FOUND IT HOMIE


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

cdznutz42069 said:


> Scary deal with them studs man.... good thing you checked. I agree about the parts store, they pretty much hire anyone.


:yessad: hno:


dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GLAD U FOUND IT HOMIE


Thanks bro! Popped that bitch back in there today and wired up a new temperature control sensor for my electric fans today :cheesy: 

Didn't take any pics cuz well, there wasn't really anything picture worthy :|


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yessad: hno:
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! Popped that bitch back in there today and wired up a new temperature control sensor for my electric fans today :cheesy:
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yessad: hno:
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! Popped that bitch back in there today and wired up a new temperature control sensor for my electric fans today :cheesy:
> ...


well Im taking it as it didnt happpen :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





KAKALAK said:


> well Im taking it as it didnt happpen :cheesy:


Fucker :rofl:
I could take a video of the window going up and down again :dunno:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Fucker :rofl:
> I could take a video of the window going up and down again :dunno:


:rofl::rofl::yes::yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wassssup mayne


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> wassssup mayne


Same ol same, I gotta get crackin on these 90 belts :run: 


dirttydeeds said:


>


:yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LacN_Thru said:


> Same ol same, I gotta get crackin on these 90 belts :run:
> 
> :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:dunno::dunno: WHATS NEW HOMIE U WENT M I A


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :dunno::dunno: WHATS NEW HOMIE U WENT M I A


Been busy with school, got 3 midterms this week :uh: :burn: 

Thanks for the bumps homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hope you pass homie


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> Been busy with school, got 3 midterms this week :uh: :burn:
> 
> Thanks for the bumps homie :biggrin:


i feel you bout them midterms bro...im on summer break right now but come fall and ill be back in school aswell. them midterms/finals start to stress you out atleast they do to me when i got 2 the same day.lol. good luck w/ your midterms homie.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> i feel you bout them midterms bro...im on summer break right now but come fall and ill be back in school aswell. them midterms/finals start to stress you out atleast they do to me when i got 2 the same day.lol. good luck w/ your midterms homie.


Damn I'm jealous, we don't get a summer break, we just keep pushin  . I've always hated tests, I think they'll go good if I can stay off this damn site :biggrin: , thanks bro  


64 CRAWLING said:


> hope you pass homie


Thanks bro


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn I'm jealous, we don't get a summer break, we just keep pushin  . I've always hated tests, I think they'll go good if I can stay off this damn site :biggrin: , thanks bro
> 
> 
> Thanks bro


i could of signed up for summer school but i didnt want the burden over the summer plus summer aint fun if im in school, i learned from the past lol...keep pushin bro youll make it to the top...i hate test too. i usually study for about a few hrs the day before and have always done fairly well on my exams n shit...yeah usually during school i limit my time online/LIL i cant get to distracted. what you majoring in?..im working on being a pharmacist...lots of work/studying n shit but in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> i could of signed up for summer school but i didnt want the burden over the summer plus summer aint fun if im in school, i learned from the past lol...keep pushin bro youll make it to the top...i hate test too. i usually study for about a few hrs the day before and have always done fairly well on my exams n shit...yeah usually during school i limit my time online/LIL i cant get to distracted. what you majoring in?..im working on being a pharmacist...lots of work/studying n shit but in the end it will be worth it.


We didn't have a choice, i'm taking medical radiography, it's 2 years straight, no summers, if I could've picked I definitely would've just worked this summer a bit. I haven't decided yet if i'm gonna stop there or keep going. Pharmacist is good shit homie, it'll definitely be worth it :yes: .


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> We didn't have a choice, i'm taking medical radiography, it's 2 years straight, no summers, if I could've picked I definitely would've just worked this summer a bit. I haven't decided yet if i'm gonna stop there or keep going. Pharmacist is good shit homie, it'll definitely be worth it :yes: .


dont stop man keep it goin the more you know the more you make...especially in these fields homie...yeah i cant wait to be done n start my career.:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> dont stop man keep it goin the more you know the more you make...especially in these fields homie...yeah i cant wait to be done n start my career.:thumbsup:


Yea you're right, skys the limit, but 6 more years of school is a lot :wow: . Man I hear you on that, can't wait to cash that first pay cheque :run:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Yea you're right, skys the limit, but 6 more years of school is a lot :wow: . Man I hear you on that, can't wait to cash that first pay cheque :run:


get that shit in mayne.....I need a rich Canadian Homie


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> Yea you're right, skys the limit, but 6 more years of school is a lot :wow: . Man I hear you on that, can't wait to cash that first pay cheque :run:


same here man i got bout 4 more to go but i got a 3yr old i also need to look out for n shit ya know, just tryn to give him a good life so i figuere i can sacrifice things for school work and my kid. prob the biggest reason my lac aint done ...but like you said cant wait to cash that first check...then the lac will be done. ...just wait til you walk out the bank with a big ass grin on yo face and fat stack of hundreds...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> same here man i got bout 4 more to go but i got a 3yr old i also need to look out for n shit ya know, just tryn to give him a good life so i figuere i can sacrifice things for school work and my kid. prob the biggest reason my lac aint done ...but like you said cant wait to cash that first check...then the lac will be done. ...just wait til you walk out the bank with a big ass grin on yo face and fat stack of hundreds...


It'll be worth it mayne, you're doin the right thing 

Pretty sure this is as far as my Lac is going for the next year, just gonna do a couple little things, that's about it  . Gotta finish at least this last year of school and then i'll finally be able to get paid and get some fresh paint on this bitch :yes: 



regal ryda said:


> get that shit in mayne.....I need a rich Canadian Homie


That's the plan :x: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Small amount of progress here. My lockup kit arrived :cheesy:
I figured now would be a good time to throw this in, might be rollin to a local carshow thats a 3 hour drive away in a couple weeks, so overdrive would be nice 










And just a random pic, got poke?! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i was just going to come in here and ask if you got your lock up kit yet guess you bet me to it lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i was just going to come in here and ask if you got your lock up kit yet guess you bet me to it lol


:h5:
You end up getting yours? I hoping to throw it in next weekend, we'll see though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

no not just yet,getting a few more lil things for the motor first,how much did that cost again?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> no not just yet,getting a few more lil things for the motor first,how much did that cost again?


Got it from summit 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TCI-376600

I'll let ya know how it works out :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

post a pic of whats included in the kit... i gotta get one for my 700r4


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Chris said:


> post a pic of whats included in the kit... i gotta get one for my 700r4


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Couple pics my homie took with some black and white film 



















Caddies and Limos :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Couple pics my homie took with some black and white film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :yes: :h5:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

what exactly does the lock up kit do?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> what exactly does the lock up kit do?


The lockup kit is to make overdrive work correctly, as I'm running a 200r4 tranny  


KAKALAK said:


> nice :yes: :h5:





64 CRAWLING said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I got a turbo 400 n mine g car only has 6800 original miles was kept n a garage got it off sum old man he had 5 of them all cherry has a 68 convert i have my eyes on all caddilacs


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> I got a turbo 400 n mine g car only has 6800 original miles was kept n a garage got it off sum old man he had 5 of them all cherry has a 68 convert i have my eyes on all caddilacs


Thats the tranny that came with the donor van that I got my 350 TBI outta, but it needed a rebuild so I went with an overdrive tranny instead


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Replaced a couple shims from the front that had fallen outta the lac yesterday, and painted the dailys rims :run:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well today we got the lockup kit installed :cheesy:

Took the pan off









TCI supplies a new transmission gasket, to bad it's the wrong one for the 200r4, looks like one for the 700r4 :uh: 









All wired up 









My thoughts on the kit. It does what it says it does, drove it on the highway on the way home and locked up into 4th no problem. It's a bit sluggish UNlocking, took a couple seconds on the off-ramp before it unlocked. Pretty straight forward to install, and it comes with all the connectors and wiring already done, you only need to cut 2 wires and run a power wire and vacuum line, so that was nice. Probably a little overpriced for what it is, I'm sure you could piece together your own kit for cheaper, but overall I'm happy


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave::thumbsup:


LacN_Thru said:


> Well today we got the lockup kit installed :cheesy:
> 
> Took the pan off
> 
> ...


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep pushing homie


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> Keep pushing homie


I think that's basically all I'm gonna do this year, it goes back into storage in 3 weeks, so I'm just gonna rack up some km's on this bitch :yes:  


dj kurse 1 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

why back into storage so soon? weather is about to get nice lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> why back into storage so soon? weather is about to get nice lol


I'm moving to Kamloops (very small town) August 27th for 4 months for school and I can't/don't want to take it with me. They get a fuckload of snow up there starting in November and I wouldn't have a place to keep it indoors 

No big deal, this year is the most I've ever driven it, probably more then the 5 previous years I've owned it combined, so I'm pretty happy, it'll get brought back out in the new year


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


LacN_Thru said:


> I'm moving to Kamloops (very small town) August 27th for 4 months for school and I can't/don't want to take it with me. They get a fuckload of snow up there starting in November and I wouldn't have a place to keep it indoors
> 
> No big deal, this year is the most I've ever driven it, probably more then the 5 previous years I've owned it combined, so I'm pretty happy, it'll get brought back out in the new year


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well today we got the lockup kit installed :cheesy:
> 
> Took the pan off
> 
> ...


I want to do the same to my denali, they say you can swap a lockup kit from a corvette and make it switch gears harder. Kits like 20 bucks I think :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> I want to do the same to my denali, they say you can swap a lockup kit from a corvette and make it switch gears harder. Kits like 20 bucks I think :wow:


You ain't racing the denali though right :dunno:
Probably not worth it just for harder shifts outta a SUV, just my 2 though


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rolling clean...!!!!!!! :thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump t t t


----------



## Fleetwood Coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

KAKALAC do you know anything else about the Vette lockup swap? Firm shifts increase transmission life:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your ride is looking good! Something to look foward to when you get back! GL with school:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> You ain't racing the denali though right :dunno:
> Probably not worth it just for harder shifts outta a SUV, just my 2 though


yeah it just sounds cool though :happysad: I prolly wont do it, the caddy is indebted to the engraver 



Fleetwood Coupe said:


> KAKALAC do you know anything else about the Vette lockup swap? Firm shifts increase transmission life:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Your ride is looking good! Something to look foward to when you get back! GL with school:thumbsup:


dont know much about it but they say it shifts harder :naughty:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ray-13 said:


> Rolling clean...!!!!!!! :thumbsup::bowrofl:


Thanks bro :biggrin:


dirttydeeds said:


> Bump t t t


 :wave:


Fleetwood Coupe said:


> Your ride is looking good! Something to look foward to when you get back! GL with school:thumbsup:


Thanks bro, thats a good way to look at it :yes: 


KAKALAK said:


> yeah it just sounds cool though :happysad: I prolly wont do it, the caddy is indebted to the engraver
> 
> dont know much about it but they say it shifts harder :naughty:


Thats the best answer, I use that all the time with my girlfriend,

"Babe why do you need that, haven't you done enough to your car?"

"Because it's cool and I want it!"

:roflmao:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::wave::biggrin:TTMFT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::wave::biggrin:TTMFT


:wave:
Took the caddies camping and then hit up a show the next morning :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

spinners :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Peezy_420 said:


> spinners :wow:


Dey spinnin mayne, they don't stop :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Dey spinnin mayne, they don't stop :wow:


They keep Spinnin :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up clean ass lacs homie how did u guys do at the show


LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:Took the caddies camping and then hit up a show the next morning :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> That's what's up clean ass lacs homie how did u guys do at the show


Thanks bro, my homie with the blue 63 won best wheels :rofl:

We don't have any lowrider shows where I live, so we just hit up open shows. No judge seems to know what a "lowrider" is here, so usually some lame mini truck or import car wins best "Lowrider" :uh:

Fuck a trophy, I do it cuz I LOVE driving my car, there was a big ass cruise through town Saturday night, I had fun putting on a show for the local kids and old people, gas hopping and hitting 3s, it was much better then the show! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Thanks bro, my homie with the blue 63 won best wheels :rofl:
> 
> We don't have any lowrider shows where I live, so we just hit up open shows. No judge seems to know what a "lowrider" is here, so usually some lame mini truck or import car wins best "Lowrider" :uh:
> 
> Fuck a trophy, I do it cuz I LOVE driving my car, there was a big ass cruise through town Saturday night, I had fun putting on a show for the local kids and old people, gas hopping and hitting 3s, it was much better then the show! :biggrin:


x2 it upsets me when I here people call hondas/ricers lowriders :barf:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

camping and lowriding hmnnn


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> camping and lowriding hmnnn


x2 :scrutinize:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Thanks bro, my homie with the blue 63 won best wheels :rofl:
> 
> We don't have any lowrider shows where I live, so we just hit up open shows. No judge seems to know what a "lowrider" is here, so usually some lame mini truck or import car wins best "Lowrider" :uh:
> 
> Fuck a trophy, I do it cuz I LOVE driving my car, there was a big ass cruise through town Saturday night, I had fun putting on a show for the local kids and old people, gas hopping and hitting 3s, it was much better then the show! :biggrin:


SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS HAD A GOODTIME THATS WHATS UP HOMIE I LOVE TO SEE THE KIDS FACE WHEN I HIT IT FROM SIDE TO SIDE PRICELESSBETTER THEN ANY TROPHY THEN U GET SUM DUMB ASS SAYING HOPP IT HOMIE:rofl:AINT NOTHING LIKE SITTING LOW MOBING IN YOUR LAC


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS HAD A GOODTIME THATS WHATS UP HOMIE I LOVE TO SEE THE KIDS FACE WHEN I HIT IT FROM SIDE TO SIDE PRICELESSBETTER THEN ANY TROPHY THEN U GET SUM DUMB ASS SAYING HOPP IT HOMIE:rofl:AINT NOTHING LIKE SITTING LOW MOBING IN YOUR LAC


:yes:
I love skatin past people locked up and they're askin you to hop it, and you don't hit nothin :biggrin: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> camping and lowriding hmnnn





KAKALAK said:


> x2 :scrutinize:


It's a Canadian thing, y'all wouldn't understand :biggrin: . Hit up the carwash the morning of the show, good to go  


KAKALAK said:


> x2 it upsets me when I here people call hondas/ricers lowriders :barf:


x2 :rant: :angry:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> camping and lowriding hmnnn


its a canadian thing foo....ha ha ha...i just bring my homies 4x4...lol...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> its a canadian thing foo....ha ha ha...i just bring my homies 4x4...lol...


My man :h5: ! How's shit homie?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS HAD A GOODTIME THATS WHATS UP HOMIE I LOVE TO SEE THE KIDS FACE WHEN I HIT IT FROM SIDE TO SIDE PRICELESSBETTER THEN ANY TROPHY THEN U GET SUM DUMB ASS SAYING HOPP IT HOMIE:rofl:AINT NOTHING LIKE SITTING LOW MOBING IN YOUR LAC


thats right, you know the rides hard when they stare and you dont even have to hit a switch :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:h5:


KAKALAK said:


> thats right, you know the rides hard when they stare and you dont even have to hit a switch :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> :yes:


:wave:
I'm hopin to get those 90 seatbelts crackin again next week, got 3 final exams this week so I'm in school mode :uh:

Stay tuned :run:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!GUD LUCK ON THEM TEST HOMIE "U CAN DO IT":rofl:


LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:
> I'm hopin to get those 90 seatbelts crackin again next week, got 3 final exams this week so I'm in school mode :uh:
> 
> Stay tuned :run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:
> I'm hopin to get those 90 seatbelts crackin again next week, got 3 final exams this week so I'm in school mode :uh:
> 
> Stay tuned :run:


good luck bro!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> :inout:


Yep, nothin to see here lately :happysad: 



KAKALAK said:


> good luck bro!





dirttydeeds said:


> TTT!!!!!!GUD LUCK ON THEM TEST HOMIE "U CAN DO IT":rofl:


Thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> :h5:


2 tests down, 1 to go :run:
Then, 2 weeks of freedom, and time for the lac :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> 2 tests down, 1 to go :run:
> Then, 2 weeks of freedom, and time for the lac :cheesy:


thats wuts up....never have too much schoolin'


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> 2 tests down, 1 to go :run:
> Then, 2 weeks of freedom, and time for the lac :cheesy:


:h5:
im on my week vacay from school as of today, so ima do some stuff to my cadi i have been neglecting to do, like new orings so i dont leak oil and maybe an alignment wile im up there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> 2 tests down, 1 to go :run:
> Then, 2 weeks of freedom, and time for the lac :cheesy:


we'll be waiting on pics :drama:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Lac To The Top


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CovetedStyle said:


> TTMFT:nicoderm:


Thanks bro  



MidwestFleetwood said:


> Lac To The Top


:cheesy: 



KAKALAK said:


> we'll be waiting on pics :drama:


They'll be comin this week :biggrin: 



HARDLUCK88 said:


> :h5:
> im on my week vacay from school as of today, so ima do some stuff to my cadi i have been neglecting to do, like new orings so i dont leak oil and maybe an alignment wile im up there


:thumbsup:
I have 2 weeks off before I start back up again, it'll be nice to relax a bit and work on the lac a bit before I have to put it back in storage 



regal ryda said:


> thats wuts up....never have too much schoolin'


:thumbsup:
It'll all pay off eventually :run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well today I decided to chip the car a bit :biggrin: . Yes, my timing sucks, and yes, the tires need more PSI :uh:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well today I decided to chip the car a bit :biggrin: . Yes, my timing sucks, and yes, the tires need more PSI :uh:


:h5: good shit homie...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> :h5: good shit homie...


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

While my daily was getting some exhaust work done I decided to get back on track with my 90 seatbelts 

Here's where we left off a couple months ago, the doorpanels were extended and I'd started adding the foam. Here it is glued up









First layer of foam on. I used 1/8" landau foam because it's thin enough to work with, and also sands nice and smooth 








I sanded the first layer smooth, there were a couple spots where there wasn't much foam anymore and I wanted it to be a bit soft like the OG ones, so I added another layer.








And sanded that down again too.








And there we go, they're starting to look like something :cheesy:

Next up, make the arm rest portions on top. I'll be using rebond foam for this part, it's a lot more firm, perfect for resting arms on :biggrin: . Then it'll be time to wrap them in vinyl :run:

Stay tuned


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well today I decided to chip the car a bit :biggrin: . Yes, my timing sucks, and yes, the tires need more PSI :uh:


nice


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT... nice ride :drama::wave:


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice chips and progress pics :boink:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Dylante63 said:


> nice


Thanks bro, that caddy in your avi gets off nice :wow: 


CrazyCutlas said:


> TTT... nice ride :drama::wave:


Thanks, you got a buildup topic for the lac you picked up? 


Clutch100 said:


> :thumbsup:


 


KAKALAK said:


> nice chips and progress pics :boink:


Thanks homie, gonna try and get those panels all foamed up by next week, and maybe wrapped as well :x:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well today I decided to chip the car a bit :biggrin: . Yes, my timing sucks, and yes, the tires need more PSI :uh:


:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

you see that alpha grille from individualsbox is back on ebay? offer him 200 :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well today I decided to chip the car a bit :biggrin: . Yes, my timing sucks, and yes, the tires need more PSI :uh:


love that sound


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> you see that alpha grille from individualsbox is back on ebay? offer him 200 :biggrin:


:cheesy:

:shh: :biggrin:



CoupeDTS said:


> love that sound


Thanks bro! Your shit is gettin off as good as mine and its a single pump, I gotta work on that :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CovetedStyle said:


> :h5:


:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well today we got the lockup kit installed :cheesy:
> 
> Took the pan off
> 
> ...


thats one of them expensive kits. I got the $20 kit that was basically the pressure switch you put in the tranny, some wire ends and the piece that passes through the tranny body. Mine was just 1 wire 12v to that new plug. It works but it also kicks in in 3rd gear too which sometimes sucks. But I just drove 400 miles yesterday and got 18mpg highway with that stock tranny and a 355 motor not bad :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> :cheesy:
> 
> :shh: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


adding a 350 helped out actually, helped with the bounce i think with more weight to bounce off the coils


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> adding a 350 helped out actually, helped with the bounce i think with more weight to bounce off the coils


:thumbsup:
I've never really hopped mine until I put the 350 in :biggrin: .


CoupeDTS said:


> thats one of them expensive kits. I got the $20 kit that was basically the pressure switch you put in the tranny, some wire ends and the piece that passes through the tranny body. Mine was just 1 wire 12v to that new plug. It works but it also kicks in in 3rd gear too which sometimes sucks. But I just drove 400 miles yesterday and got 18mpg highway with that stock tranny and a 355 motor not bad :biggrin:


Yea, I thought about piecing together a set, but I wanted to make sure it'd be right so I just went for the kit 

Mine does that too, sometimes pops outta 4th into 3rd on the highway too.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Thanks bro, that caddy in your avi gets off nice :wow:


Thanks that my hooptie single pump


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Dylante63 said:


> Thanks that my hooptie single pump


:thumbsup:
What type of setup you runnin? Any tricks for gettin these heavy fuckers up?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Ten batteries 3/4 check to 1/2 y to 3/8 lines to the front 4.5 tons that pic is 72v its on 96v now works alot better


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What up what up homie looking Gud


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Dylante63 said:


> Ten batteries 3/4 check to 1/2 y to 3/8 lines to the front 4.5 tons that pic is 72v its on 96v now works alot better


Damn, I'd be happy as hell if my double was hittin like that :wow: 

I'm running 4.5 ton coils too, 10 batts, you think it'd be better to run 2 separate banks of 60V, one bank for each front pump, or run both front pumps off 72V or 84V? 



dirttydeeds said:


> What up what up homie looking Gud


Whats crackin homie :wave:

This is the last week I'll be rollin it before it goes back into storage :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well today we got the lockup kit installed :cheesy:
> 
> Took the pan off
> 
> ...


niceeee let me get that gasket lol but nah i jear some 1 sau something about a switch to make it lock up or it just shifts on its own all the way?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> niceeee let me get that gasket lol but nah i jear some 1 sau something about a switch to make it lock up or it just shifts on its own all the way?


I'm not sure if I took it home or just threw it out. But if you're serious, I'll look for it and you pay shipping and it's yours :biggrin: . If you're buying that kit you'll get one anyways though 

You can run a switch, or just let it do it's thing. I opted not to run a switch as I already had to mount a switch for the moonroof and I don't want my interior to start looking like the inside of a airplane :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i was kidin homie, if you can let it do its own thing whats the purpose of the switch thats what im kinda comfused on?? the switch dont come with the kit does it??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i was kidin homie, if you can let it do its own thing whats the purpose of the switch thats what im kinda comfused on?? the switch dont come with the kit does it??


Haha I know, but honestly I don't need that shit :biggrin: ! I've noticed on the highway that it'll kick outta 4th and into 3rd sometimes depending on how fast I'm going/how much gas I'm giving it. So if you had the switch you'd be able to hold it in 4th the whole time. It doesn't come with the switch, but it comes with instructions on how to add one, looked fairly simple


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool cool ill keep u updated or if i need help ill hit you up when i get it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> cool cool ill keep u updated or if i need help ill hit you up when i get it


:thumbsup: 


KAKALAK said:


>


:wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn, I'd be happy as hell if my double was hittin like that :wow:
> 
> I'm running 4.5 ton coils too, 10 batts, you think it'd be better to run 2 separate banks of 60V, one bank for each front pump, or run both front pumps off 72V or 84V?
> 
> ...


2 separate banks would be way better. Even 2 banks of 48 would be really quick, exactly twice the power mine has :wow: do you have big batt cables and what kind of fluid you using?


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

Is that the shock color it came with ?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> 2 separate banks would be way better. Even 2 banks of 48 would be really quick, exactly twice the power mine has :wow: do you have big batt cables and what kind of fluid you using?


This is what I'm thinkin too 

Yep, runnin 1/0 welding cable. I'm using hydraulic gear oil, it's probably due for a flush :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

SittinOnChrome said:


> Is that the shock color it came with ?


It's the stock color with a bit of gold flake in it


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> It's the stock color with a bit of gold flake in it


That color look clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lacnthru & coupedts needs to hop,its pretty close


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

SittinOnChrome said:


> That color look clean


Thanks :thumbsup: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> lacnthru & coupedts needs to hop,its pretty close


:roflmao:
Internet hopoff :run:
It IS damn close, which is pathetic since he's a single on 48volts and I have a double on 72volts :burn: 

Next year I'm gonna re-wire the batts into 2 60V banks and get some FRESH batts and see what it does


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some 1 needs to photo shop side by side lol but who gots the higher 3 wheel hahaaa


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

see what a couple hop trophys get me  I dont like winnin em, its not even something I try for, hoppin, ya know. Its like showin up and taking best paint with a cheap paint job because everyone elses paint is fucked up at the time. The pumps, engine, undercarriage, thats stuff I try at and appreciate trophys for. The hop thing was just a side bonus lol. I can always hook up the other batts in the trunk but just dont want to be in all that hoppin mess


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> some 1 needs to photo shop side by side lol but who gots the higher 3 wheel hahaaa


I got mad MS Paint skills :biggrin:










Battle of the Chippers :run: 



CoupeDTS said:


> see what a couple hop trophys get me  I dont like winnin em, its not even something I try for, hoppin, ya know. Its like showin up and taking best paint with a cheap paint job because everyone elses paint is fucked up at the time. The pumps, engine, undercarriage, thats stuff I try at and appreciate trophys for. The hop thing was just a side bonus lol. I can always hook up the other batts in the trunk but just dont want to be in all that hoppin mess


:rofl:
Shit why not hook up the other couple batts, I've been running my shit on 72volts for years, haven't blown a single solenoid. But I hear ya on the hopping thing, my car isn't a dedicated hopper either, it is fun every once in awhile though :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

awww shit damn yall neck to neck,break out the rullers lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

ive noticed depending on how high the back is then it makes it look like youre getting higher. Just think if the back is only half way up and you hop a foot off the ground the front is pointing up quite a bit. But if the back is locked up and the front comes off the ground a foot then maybe the car barely looks like the front is higher than the back. If you can lower the back till the bumper almost hits the ground when you are at your highest hop then thats where it LOOKS the best


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> I got mad MS Paint skills :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see thats what I want to know. Some info from someone that has done it and it lasts. Like I have that solenoid block off my 4 batts and thats lasted forever. How many solenoids lasts off 72v? And do you go through motors faster? I imagine a little. I was thinking of maybe just going up to 60v and using the other battery in parrellel so its like reserve power and not more voltage.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> awww shit damn yall neck to neck,break out the rullers lol


Yep, it's damn close :wow:


CoupeDTS said:


> ive noticed depending on how high the back is then it makes it look like youre getting higher. Just think if the back is only half way up and you hop a foot off the ground the front is pointing up quite a bit. But if the back is locked up and the front comes off the ground a foot then maybe the car barely looks like the front is higher than the back. If you can lower the back till the bumper almost hits the ground when you are at your highest hop then thats where it LOOKS the best


I actually noticed that too looking at the most recent hopping pic you posted up. Guess I should start hopping without the back locked :biggrin: 


CoupeDTS said:


> see thats what I want to know. Some info from someone that has done it and it lasts. Like I have that solenoid block off my 4 batts and thats lasted forever. How many solenoids lasts off 72v? And do you go through motors faster? I imagine a little. I was thinking of maybe just going up to 60v and using the other battery in parrellel so its like reserve power and not more voltage.


I've been running 72 volts for about 4 summers. I've YET to replace a single solenoid, it's STILL on the same solenoids that it was on 4 years ago  . I run 3 solenoids per pump and I've never had an issue. I also haven't burnt out a motor, I got my front pumps probably 3-4 years ago used, and I haven't had to replace a motor either :cheesy: . I'm not constantly on the switch, however whenever I take the car out it's almost guaranteed that the front wheels are coming off the ground at some point. 

Are you using solenoid blocks or actual noids? Try out 60 volts and see how you like it, as long as your grounds are good and you aren't holding the switch you'll be fine :thumbsup: . Then when that gets boring just hook em all up :biggrin: . I like the front to be snappy, and it's definitely plenty fast on 72volts with a double. I can't wait to re-wire it and see how it responds with 2 separate 60 volt banks versus the shared 72 volt bank with some FRESH batts.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Are you running separate dumps on your front pumps or 1 for both? also what gears are you using?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Dylante63 said:


> Are you running separate dumps on your front pumps or 1 for both? also what gears are you using?


Separate dumps, and they're #9s


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Separate dumps, and they're #9s


get a adex mite help a lil


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

get the pumps working together through 1 dump would be the first place to start Then yes a good quality valve would help


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> .


badass vid, love seeing these tanks get up. my buddies car here..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

his friendly competitor..


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :wave:


Whats crackin homie :biggrin: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> get a adex mite help a lil


:yes: 


Dylante63 said:


> get the pumps working together through 1 dump would be the first place to start Then yes a good quality valve would help


Cool, now I have somewhere to start for next year. Thanks for all the help bro :thumbsup: 


Peezy_420 said:


> badass vid, love seeing these tanks get up. my buddies car here..


Thanks bro, your buddies car gets off nice :yes: :thumbsup:

What type of setup is he runnin?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:dunno: think he just redid it this summer so not sure..


----------



## tone1982 (Jun 22, 2011)

nice car keep up the good work


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Peezy_420 said:


> :dunno: think he just redid it this summer so not sure..


 


tone1982 said:


> nice car keep up the good work


Thanks bro!


dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well the car is tucked away in storage again, I just finished moving last night to Kamloops for school. I DO have a couple car parts headed my way, that will probably be it for progress this year


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

keep hoopmong homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well the car is tucked away in storage again, I just finished moving last night to Kamloops for school. I DO have a couple car parts headed my way, that will probably be it for progress this year


:wow: your riding season is short


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow: your riding season is short


There's probably another 3-4 good weeks left in the season, but since I moved and I'm only up here for 4 months, there was no point in bringing both the low and my daily up here 


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> keep *hoopmong* homie






CovetedStyle said:


> :h5:


:biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

LAC UP!:roflmao:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

hey Lac did u buy ur rear end already strapped and chromed.. if so where at what was the ticket


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CovetedStyle said:


> LAC UP!:roflmao:


:wave: 



CovetedStyle said:


> hey Lac did u buy ur rear end already strapped and chromed.. if so where at what was the ticket


Yep, got it from BMH. Was 1500 strapped up, chromed, with power balls, rebuilt rear end, and drums done as well  . Took a little longer then they said, but it came out nice so I wasn't trippin :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> ttt





dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:wave:

Got 2 packages waiting for me at home, I'll be going back for a couple days on the 15th so y'all will hafta wait till then for pics :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> :wave:
> 
> Got 2 packages waiting for me at home, I'll be going back for a couple days on the 15th so y'all will hafta wait till then for pics :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie glad every thing going Gud with school can't wait to c them pics stay up pimp


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up homie glad every thing going Gud with school can't wait to c them pics stay up pimp


Thanks homie, pics will be comin next week :biggrin: 


regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT bump for the homie


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

CADDY UP!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

So where the pix at! lol:boink:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT bump for the homie


Thanks brother  


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt


Thanks for the bump :wave:


CovetedStyle said:


> So where the pix at! lol:boink:


This weekend homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CovetedStyle said:


> So where the pix at! lol:boink:


:drama:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

It's not anything mindblowing, just a disclaimer :happysad:

Just some parts I've been looking for for a minute I finally found for a good price


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup mayne........hows school goin


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wave::wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> sup mayne........hows school goin


It's going good bro, keeping me busy that's for sure, thanks for asking :thumbsup:  . How's things with you, weather finally cooling off down there?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> :wave::wave:


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> It's not anything mindblowing, just a disclaimer :happysad:
> 
> Just some parts I've been looking for for a minute I finally found for a good price


well you post the pics and we'll decide if its mind blowing :naughty:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> It's going good bro, keeping me busy that's for sure, thanks for asking :thumbsup:  . How's things with you, weather finally cooling off down there?


its coolin off a lil like from 530 am to 900 am.....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> its coolin off a lil like from 530 am to 900 am.....


 Yikes :wow:
I don't know how y'all put up with that!


dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


Thanks for the bump homie :biggrin: 


KAKALAK said:


> well you post the pics and we'll decide if its mind blowing :naughty:


Whatcha think :dunno:
Finally got my hands on a set of fleetwood rockers for a decent price :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lots of ice water and coronas


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

There they are!:h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> lots of ice water and coronas


:rofl:
No doubt :thumbsup: 


CovetedStyle said:


> There they are!:h5:


:yes: :h5:
I haven't decided if I'm gonna 90 it out or just rock the rockers :dunno:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm kinda in the same state of mind.. dont know if the full 90 look is the way I wana go or just grab a few pieces here and there:dunno:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt with your 82


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt with your 82


Thanks homie! 



CovetedStyle said:


> I'm kinda in the same state of mind.. dont know if the full 90 look is the way I wana go or just grab a few pieces here and there:dunno:


Yea I have a couple ideas for my own take on the 90 look, we'll see :dunno:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

TTMFT:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the bumps homies :thumbsup:

Won't be anything here to see till spring except the regular snow pics of the daily once winter hits :uh:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> Thanks for the bumps homies :thumbsup:
> 
> Won't be anything here to see till spring except the regular snow pics of the daily once winter hits :uh:


that'skoo homie spring and next summer is right around the corner we still rooting for you till you make it to the top and some right on bro stay and try to keep caddy dry


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

all I know is he better 90 that bitch!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

capriceman75 said:


> all I know is he better 90 that bitch!


:shocked:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

capriceman75 said:


> all I know is he better 90 that bitch!


:wow:
I have a couple ideas on what I want to do, how's your fleetwood coming along bro? 



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> that'skoo homie spring and next summer is right around the corner we still rooting for you till you make it to the top and some right on bro stay and try to keep caddy dry


Thanks homie, yep she's stored away nice and dry :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow:
> Thanks homie, yep she's stored away nice and dry :thumbsup:


right on bro :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Abelito (Oct 10, 2011)

LacN_Thru said:


> Bump :biggrin:


 I guey, nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Yikes :wow:
> I don't know how y'all put up with that!
> 
> Thanks for the bump homie :biggrin:
> ...


nice,they going to set the lac off!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> nice,they going to set the lac off!!!


Thanks bro, I've wanted a set for awhile :biggrin: 


dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


Thanks for the bump bro  


KAKALAK said:


>


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump for no progress pics :scrutinize:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> bump for no progress pics :scrutinize:


Get used to it! The car is 6 hours away right now :tears:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Get used to it! The car is 6 hours away right now :tears:


thats what i was thinking lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Get used to it! The car is 6 hours away right now :tears:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Get used to it! The car is 6 hours away right now :tears:


snow yet....or is that right around the corner for you guys


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> thats what i was thinking lol


:yessad: 


64 CRAWLING said:


>


I had to move away for school for 4 months. 2 more months to go, then I can move back to Vancouver and hopefully bring the car back there with me  


regal ryda said:


> snow yet....or is that right around the corner for you guys


No snow yet, but it is starting to get cold as fuck in the mornings and at night hno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Started up the car yesterday since I was back in town for the long weekend. She still runs like the bad muthafucka she is :yes: 

The highway drive back was sketchy as fuck, full on blizzard in some spots hno: . I would've taken more pics, but I was trying to stay outta the ditch :run: 

And yes, there is supposed to be a HIGHWAY under all that white stuff :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Started up the car yesterday since I was back in town for the long weekend. She still runs like the bad muthafucka she is :yes:
> 
> The highway drive back was sketchy as fuck, full on blizzard in some spots hno: . I would've taken more pics, but I was trying to stay outta the ditch :run:
> 
> ...


hno: hno: I'd rather sweat my azz off any day of the week than to be around snow :yessad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i had to cut back on my fan on hi a few days ago cuz it went back to the hi 70s to low 80s here


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i had to cut back on my fan on hi a few days ago cuz it went back to the hi 70s to low 80s here


Lucky fucker :wow: 
It's supposed to get down to 8 degrees F here tomorrow :uh: 



KAKALAK said:


> hno: hno: I'd rather sweat my azz off any day of the week than to be around snow :yessad:


Some people don't like the snow, me I prefer the cold over sweating my ass off. Guess that's why I'm Canadian :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit you should be use to that bullshit up there tho lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Started up the car yesterday since I was back in town for the long weekend. She still runs like the bad muthafucka she is :yes:
> 
> The highway drive back was sketchy as fuck, full on blizzard in some spots hno: . I would've taken more pics, but I was trying to stay outta the ditch :run:
> 
> ...


FUCK SNOW


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT what's Gud homie


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> shit you should be use to that bullshit up there tho lol


:yes:



regal ryda said:


> FUCK SNOW


:wow: :rofl: 



dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT what's Gud homie


Same old same homie, working graveyards this week at the hospital :uh: :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Lucky fucker :wow:
> It's supposed to get down to 8 degrees F here tomorrow :uh:
> 
> 
> Some people don't like the snow, me I prefer the cold over sweating my ass off. Guess that's why I'm Canadian :dunno:


well I heard that people live longer that are from the colder areas than ones in the hotter climates


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> FUCK SNOW


real talk


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Lucky fucker :wow:
> It's supposed to get down to 8 degrees F here tomorrow :uh:
> 
> 
> Some people don't like the snow, me I prefer the cold over sweating my ass off. Guess that's why I'm Canadian :dunno:


winter is cool for the first 2 or 3 months but shit gets old quick..


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Peezy_420 said:


> winter is cool for the first 2 or 3 months but shit gets old quick..


:yes:
Winter only lasts for about 3 months here so it's all good, I like my seasons  



KAKALAK said:


> well I heard that people live longer that are from the colder areas than ones in the hotter climates


:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


Thanks bro, though ours was 6 weeks ago :biggrin: . Happy thanksgiving to you as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

To all you snow haters, this more then makes up for dealing with it, hit up the mountain a couple days ago :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK ya homie


LacN_Thru said:


> To all you snow haters, this more then makes up for dealing with it, hit up the mountain a couple days ago :yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK ya homie


LacN_Thru said:


> To all you snow haters, this more then makes up for dealing with it, hit up the mountain a couple days ago :yes:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yes:
> Winter only lasts for about 3 months here so it's all good, I like my seasons


thats bullshit, we get like 1/2 a year of it


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> FUCK ya homie


:h5: 



Peezy_420 said:


> thats bullshit, we get like 1/2 a year of it


:happysad: 
Depending on where you live in BC, it may only snow 3 or 4 days outta the year, but the ski hills are only a hour drive away :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im still like f da coldness :werd: :happysad:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well no updates to the car, it's still in storage. But look what I found, Cadillac has it's own brand of shoes, I couldn't pass these up when I saw them :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT THE LOWTOP BLACK 1S


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

They have bikes too lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I GOT THE LOWTOP BLACK 1S


:h5:



CoupeDTS said:


> They have bikes too lol


Damn really? Like BMX's and shit? 

Y'all will have to forgive me, Canada doesn't get all this cool stuff


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> Damn really? Like BMX's and shit?
> ...


Yet u make a lot of the caddys there lol.

Nah just mountain bikes. Kinda like "the cadillac" of bikes!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> Yet u make a lot of the caddys there lol.
> 
> Nah just mountain bikes. Kinda like "the cadillac" of bikes!


They actually do have BMX bikes :wow:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

update this bitch with some pics mutha fucka


----------



## and1 (Jul 12, 2012)

nice ride


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

and1 said:


> nice ride


Thanks bro


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a couple recent pics when I was out running errands. I love running errands :biggrin: :yes:



















I bought 10 new batts for the car this year, besides that I won`t be doing anything else to it but driving the damn thing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real nice!!!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Real nice!!!!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

LacN_Thru said:


> Here's a couple recent pics when I was out running errands. I love running errands :biggrin: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 great lookin car breh, makes me miss my 83 Caddy coupe.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup:
Keep on LacN it


LacN_Thru said:


> Here's a couple recent pics when I was out running errands. I love running errands :biggrin: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

littlerascle59 said:


> great lookin car breh, makes me miss my 83 Caddy coupe.


Thanks bra 


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Nice :thumbsup:
> Keep on LacN it


You know it :yes:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

Lookin Real Good Homie, Love The Lac. :nicoderm:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to see u back on here keep doing u...... TTMFT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

NL PISO said:


> Lookin Real Good Homie, Love The Lac. :nicoderm:


Thanks bro  



dirttydeeds said:


> Glad to see u back on here keep doing u...... TTMFT


For sure homie, thanks for the bump :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well ran into some tranny issues today, the car won't upshift outta 1st :banghead: 

Gonna bring it in to the trans shop in the next couple days, hopefully it's just something minor..... hno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Trans is burnt up, gonna need a rebuild or a new one :uh: :banghead:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> Trans is burnt up, gonna need a rebuild or a new one :uh: :banghead:


dam same shit happened to mine.:angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> dam same shit happened to mine.:angry:




What did you replace it with? :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Well here's a bump from the dead. The car is all fixed again, I decided to get the 200r4 completely rebuilt with bigger servos, a hardened shaft and a stage 2 shift kit. Got the governor changed around so the car actually shifts at the right points too, before it would bang through 1,2nd and into 3rd by the time I'd gotten through the stop light. I wish I would've done this earlier, this is the nicest the car has driven. Anyways, here's a picture I took when I washed it right before I locked her away in storage for the year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well here's a bump from the dead. The car is all fixed again, I decided to get the 200r4 completely rebuilt with bigger servos, a hardened shaft and a stage 2 shift kit. Got the governor changed around so the car actually shifts at the right points too, before it would bang through 1,2nd and into 3rd by the time I'd gotten through the stop light. I wish I would've done this earlier, this is the nicest the car has driven. Anyways, here's a picture I took when I washed it right before I locked her away in storage for the year
> 
> View attachment 560485



Nice Lac :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedlac (Sep 21, 2012)

looks good clean caddy


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

STILL LOOKIN GOOD BRUH


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> STILL LOOKIN GOOD BRUH


Thanks mayne, how's yours coming together?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Pic of the setup, needed to upload the picture somewhere :rofl:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Here's a couple recent pics when I was out running errands. I love running errands :biggrin: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still looking good breh


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

Like the lac homie its clean an simple :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Thanks mayne, how's yours coming together?


MAN I HAVENT DID A DAMN THANG TO IT LOL TAKIN CARE OF THE CRIB BUT IT WILL GET STUFF DONE TO IT BEGGING OF THE YEAR


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Boone said:


> Like the lac homie its clean an simple :thumbsup:


Thanks homie, just wanted a clean street car :thumbsup: 


Peezy_420 said:


> still looking good breh


Thanks bra  


64 CRAWLING said:


> MAN I HAVENT DID A DAMN THANG TO IT LOL TAKIN CARE OF THE CRIB BUT IT WILL GET STUFF DONE TO IT BEGGING OF THE YEAR


The house has to come first, or you have nowhere to work on it :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

nice caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Thanks homie, just wanted a clean street car :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks bra
> 
> The house has to come first, or you have nowhere to work on it :thumbsup: :biggrin:


THATS RITE OR WE WILL BE LIVING IN THE CADILLAC LOL


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS RITE OR WE WILL BE LIVING IN THE CADILLAC LOL


Yea, Caddy's are nice and roomy and everything, but not THAT big :rofl: 



CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> nice caddy:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I forgot how good a non 90d coupe deville looks! Keep up the good work pimp.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

LacN_Thru said:


> Well this isn't much of an update, but at least it's a picture :cheesy:
> I picked up some clips for the windshield molding, it's impossible to get that piece off without breaking them
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it bro. Where/who did you get them from?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

X2


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Bought the clips off a member off here, dj short dog. I'm not sure if he has them anymore :dunno: 

Thanks for the kind words y'all


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Car is sold :tears:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

How come? What happen?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SOLD MINE TO LOL


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Car is sold :tears:


 wtf


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

It went to a good home. Where I was living I didn't have anywhere to park it so it was just in storage, I didn't even drive it this year :uh: . Now I'm moving back to my hometown for school, so I actually would've had a spot for it....... but this is for the best right now, once I'm done school and making the big bucks I will build something even better. For now, I bought a nice daily to keep me happy.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn son!!!! :tears:


LacN_Thru said:


> It went to a good home. Where I was living I didn't have anywhere to park it so it was just in storage, I didn't even drive it this year :uh: . Now I'm moving back to my hometown for school, so I actually would've had a spot for it....... but this is for the best right now, once I'm done school and making the big bucks I will build something even better. For now, I bought a nice daily to keep me happy.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

poidh


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> poidh


Got a 2006 Trailblazer SS. Nice by my standards, I've never owned anything close to this new :rofl:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Damn son!!!! :tears:


I know  . My buddy just texted me the other week saying hey are you around my place, I saw your car. Sucked to hear! Sounds like the new owner is enjoying it in the streets though which is what it was built for.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> I know  . My buddy just texted me the other week saying hey are you around my place, I saw your car. Sucked to hear! Sounds like the new owner is enjoying it in the streets though which is what it was built for.


your right :yes:


----------

